# [A Duet With the Maestro Himself!] The Joshua Bell Violin (Developer’s Thread)



## Embertone

Something huge is coming - a collaboration with one of the world's most beloved musicians, Joshua Bell!

Stay updated on this beautiful instrument by signing up for our newsletter.


----------



## higgs

Cool promo video! Can't wait to hear more examples.


----------



## Mystic

I'm starting to believe that "Embertone" actually translates to "Mystic is buying it".
Sounds incredible.


----------



## Zhao Shen

Awesome teaser - color me excited! What inspired you guys to tackle this project, aside from the privilege of working with Mr. Bell? Friedlander is already quite capable, so what makes this new product different? Fingers crossed for sampled vibrato


----------



## AdamAlake

That is a really well made promo, and the library itself will surely be even better.


----------



## Quasar

Looks cool. Embertone is one of my favorite devs, so I'm interested even though I have Intimate Solo Strings, which are awesome...

But what I'd really get excited about more is a complete set of orchestral solo WWs on par with the outstanding Herring Clarinet.


----------



## desert

Can't wait for more details!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

desert said:


> Can't wait for more details!


this^^^


----------



## Embertone

Zhao Shen said:


> Awesome teaser - color me excited! What inspired you guys to tackle this project, aside from the privilege of working with Mr. Bell? Friedlander is already quite capable, so what makes this new product different? Fingers crossed for sampled vibrato



It's JOSHUA BELL! The project is exciting beyond the commercial side of things. We saw it as an opportunity to take a detailed snapshot of Joshua's sound... something that will live on and show people what he sounded like in an interactive way.

The instrument itself is a lot different than Intimate Strings. We'll be updating everyone with more details soon


----------



## Daisser

Tugboat said:


> Looks cool. Embertone is one of my favorite devs, so I'm interested even though I have Intimate Solo Strings, which are awesome...
> 
> But what I'd really get excited about more is a complete set of orchestral solo WWs on par with the outstanding Herring Clarinet.



I second this, I'd love to see other traditonal WW's from them. Could you imagine an Oboe?


----------



## Penthagram

Really nice video. Super excited about this


----------



## constaneum

nice to hear from Embertone again as they've been quiet lately. Really glad to hear them back to the sampling industry. Excited to hear this.


----------



## feck

Funny - after 10 seconds of listening, I said "no way they got Joshua Bell"....and bam, they did. Sooooooo excited for this. And thrilled that someone of his caliber is moving forward embracing technology and participating in this. Many top tier players would probably not be comfortable in doing so.


----------



## LamaRose

Love the tone... a ton! If there's a company worth supporting, it's Embertone.


----------



## Embertone

(posted this in the other thread too)

Here are a couple more demos... more to come!


----------



## kurtvanzo

Any idea of a release date?


----------



## prodigalson

.... Jesus.


----------



## LamaRose

Great writing and programming, Alex. That Mendelssohn character has a future in music, I'd say!


----------



## Embertone

Jon programmed that demo! The violin is lots of fun to play, and we're looking forward to sharing the specs too... we captured an insane amount of content 

The instrument will release soon- though we don't have a firm date yet. Weeks not months!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Price range?


----------



## Fer

Its a violin! : ) congrats


----------



## kurtvanzo

prodigalson said:


> .... Jesus.


Are you asking Him for a release date? Or is there something else you wanted to ask the Lord and Savior of the world?
I can ask Him and get back to you.



amorphosynthesis said:


> Price range?


I would expect it to be in the range of their other violin (more or less). 
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/friedlanderviolin.php


----------



## Mystic

Very nicely done! Love those new demos.


----------



## Lode_Runner

@Embertone this sounds amazing. I have three questions 1. Is there any more definite idea of when it'll be out? 2. How much? 3. Will there be a Friedlander owner discount?


----------



## muziksculp

Will it be released during July ?


----------



## kavinsky

sounds great but it has that ringy 1khz quality my ears don't particularly enjoy. anybody else?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Maybe ever so slightly but that is easy to polish off a bit - or not.


----------



## Rob Elliott

What I like about this violin VI is the vibrato - VERY contemporary and not too much baked in deep vibrato - I see much wider use of this across a variety of cues.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

kavinsky said:


> sounds great but it has that ringy 1khz quality my ears don't particularly enjoy. anybody else?


Do you mean it sounds a bit squeeky, like a baby? 
Yea, this is actually a problem for me with many sampled violins. I almost never hear that tone in live recordings, so I don't know why that happens with sampled violins. But maybe EQ does it. And if minor EQing doesn't do it it could be turned into a sort of sordino solo violin.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

OK, the performance... woooow - that is un...believable!! I think with so much expression and fluidity it is worth to spend a lot of time getting the right tone out of it!


----------



## kavinsky

DarkestShadow said:


> Do you mean it sounds a bit squeeky, like a baby? .


that's exactly it. I'm leaning to my notch eq everytime I hear it, just an instinct.
and yes this is the case with many solo libraries, but in my experience live violin does have the same issues, sometimes it's just borderline unbearable for me haha


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Hey Embertone! Is it your birthday? Website says 5 Years! (or is that the age of Atmoraffe? ) 
Congratulations if so and here's to many more.


----------



## ChristianM

… and 40% for this birthday !
Thanks Embertone


----------



## Embertone

SoNowWhat? said:


> Hey Embertone! Is it your birthday? Website says 5 Years! (or is that the age of Atmoraffe? )
> Congratulations if so and here's to many more.


Ha! 5-Year "Emberversary," thanks!


----------



## Phryq

12+ legato transitions?

Slurred,
Bow-Change
Portamento

What else?

Frigg.... I'm just killing myself for not winning that competition. Can you guys hold another one? And next time, I'll write 2000 themes.


----------



## fiestared

No news ? If this lib arrives too late, with all these 'sales' we'll have the pockets EMPTY...  At least give us a price and a date Thanks


----------



## Embertone

fiestared said:


> No news ? If this lib arrives too late, with all these 'sales' we'll have the pockets EMPTY...  At least give us a price and a date Thanks



We're working hard!! We're (slowly) learning not to make promises that we can't keep. We are still working through some programming details and final zone tweaks... The instrument has almost 20,000 samples, so this is no small task!

MSRP for this product will be $199!

-Alex


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> We're working hard!! We're (slowly) learning not to make promises that we can't keep. We are still working through some programming details and final zone tweaks... The instrument has almost 20,000 samples, so this is no small task!
> 
> MSRP for this product will be $199!
> 
> -Alex


Thanks Alex I understand you, but the lib promises so much...


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> We're working hard!! We're (slowly) learning not to make promises that we can't keep. We are still working through some programming details and final zone tweaks... The instrument has almost 20,000 samples, so this is no small task!
> 
> MSRP for this product will be $199!
> 
> -Alex



Thanks for the update on the status of this library. 

Take your time trying to perfect this library. No rush. 

The price is very reasonable. I'm sure I will be buying it.


----------



## midiman

Embertone said:


> We're working hard!! We're (slowly) learning not to make promises that we can't keep. We are still working through some programming details and final zone tweaks... The instrument has almost 20,000 samples, so this is no small task!
> 
> MSRP for this product will be $199!
> 
> -Alex



Thanks for the update. 
The library seems to do great in virtuoso context. I personally am very curious how it deals with very simple melodies. Would love to hear a demo on something that is simple, like Shindler's List or something of the sort, and see how expressive this violin is on that kind of material. So far look very promising based on that Mendelssohn piece. 
For those of us who bought already the friedlander Violin (which I loved) we need to know why this library is worth it, other than being from a great violin living legend. 
I am excited about this one!


----------



## Phryq

I'd love to hear it play Bartók's Romanian dances!

Don't know how, Embertone manages to keep instruments dry but with beautiful tone.


----------



## ChristianM

Embertone said:


> We're working hard!! We're (slowly) learning not to make promises that we can't keep. We are still working through some programming details and final zone tweaks... The instrument has almost 20,000 samples, so this is no small task!
> 
> MSRP for this product will be $199!
> 
> -Alex



Alex, it seems you have also update of intimate strings for this summer.
Is-it a paid upgrade ?


----------



## Embertone

ChristianM said:


> Alex, it seems you have also update of intimate strings for this summer.
> Is-it a paid upgrade ?



Many of the developments we've made with JBell will be developed into our Intimate Strings Solo updates... and we do not plan on making that a paid update. 

Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

Phryq said:


> I'd love to hear it play Bartók's Romanian dances!
> 
> Don't know how, Embertone manages to keep instruments dry but with beautiful tone.



Any passages in particular?


----------



## IFM

Solo Violins...I'm usually not one to nit pick and I love Embertone's instruments but seems like I'm hearing the same problem with all the violin libraries. It is too perfect which makes it sound fake. It's like when I hear a voice auto-tuned...that's the only way I can describe it. Anyways I'm sure it will do well congrats guys.


----------



## ChristianM

Embertone said:


> Many of the developments we've made with JBell will be developed into our Intimate Strings Solo updates... and we do not plan on making that a paid update.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Embertone said:


> Many of the developments we've made with JBell will be developed into our Intimate Strings Solo updates... and we do not plan on making that a paid update.
> 
> Thanks!


So glad to hear that the planned updates to the Friedlander violin and Blakus cello haven't been abandoned


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Embertone said:


> Many of the developments we've made with JBell will be developed into our Intimate Strings Solo updates... and we do not plan on making that a paid update.
> 
> Thanks!


Will the jbell blend with intimate strings?I mean are they recorded in the same space?


----------



## Embertone

amorphosynthesis said:


> Will the jbell blend with intimate strings?I mean are they recorded in the same space?



It will blend, BUT it was not recorded in the same place. We recorded Joshua at Avatar Studio (room A) in NYC... we made the library with a slightly different concept than our IS series. Natural vibrato (and scripted vibrato!), and with the mics **slightly** further back

More soon!!


----------



## muziksculp

Very excited, and looking forward to hear, and know more about the J.Bell Solo Violin Library.

Thanks


----------



## prodigalson

Embertone said:


> It will blend, BUT it was not recorded in the same place. We recorded Joshua at Avatar Studio (room A) in NYC... we made the library with a slightly different concept than our IS series. Natural vibrato (and scripted vibrato!), and with the mics **slightly** further back
> 
> More soon!!



I've recorded in Studio A at Avatar several times and it is a lovely room, definitely not a hall or even a scoring stage by any means but not a booth either. Sounds lovely. wondering how ambient you guys got with the micing tho, e.g. did you use that stereo pair permanently nestled into the center of the ceiling rotunda?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Thank you for the updates @Embertone 
As said before, take your time and get it right. Starting to feel (more) excited about this VI.
Thank you for the price info. Can keep that in mind when budgeting.


----------



## Phryq

Embertone said:


> Any passages in particular?



Pê-loc



Really, I think it's asking to much to recreate this.

Here's a link to Studio A, if anyone's interested.

http://avatarstudios.net/rooms/studio-a/


----------



## Sid Francis

From what I know of the existing solo violins: IF a violin could recreate a bit of THIS wonderful music then it probably will be the Joshua Bell (speaking of the lyrical first high part)


----------



## Fleer

Great to hear about the complementary updates to the Intimate Strings bundle


----------



## John57

Phryq said:


> Here's a link to Studio A, if anyone's interested.
> 
> http://avatarstudios.net/rooms/studio-a/



High ceilings, all wood and not a small room.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Any latest update on this release date? Have a project coming up that will heavily use a solo violinist and minimally this will help capture (and sell the cue) that vibe. Could even be a final - kinda excited about the possibilities on this one.


----------



## Phryq

John57 said:


> High ceilings, all wood and not a small room.



So I'm guessing quite a bit wetter than the other strings? Wonder what kindof room the other strings were recorded in.


----------



## John57

Phryq said:


> So I'm guessing quite a bit wetter than the other strings? Wonder what kindof room the other strings were recorded in.


I meet to say that the room is not a booth not quite as big for a orchestra. However it depends on how on the mics are setup.


----------



## midiman

Rob Elliott said:


> Any latest update on this release date? Have a project coming up that will heavily use a solo violinist and minimally this will help capture (and sell the cue) that vibe. Could even be a final - kinda excited about the possibilities on this one.



I'm with you Rob! Also have a project right now featuring solo violin. Any chance Embertone would be open to start selling the Beta version, in a similar fashion to how 8dio recently did with Insolidus choir and Century Brass? I would love that.


----------



## prodigalson

Phryq said:


> So I'm guessing quite a bit wetter than the other strings? Wonder what kindof room the other strings were recorded in.



Studio A at Avatar is not a very wet room. It's on the smaller end of the spectrum of scoring stages and is all wood. I wouldn't expect this library to be terribly ambient. If you have the Superior Drummer NY Studios vol. 3 library that was also recorded in Studio A at Avatar (though obviously drums excite a room somewhat differently to a violin!)


----------



## Phryq

Ok, great. I really like dry recordings.


----------



## ChristianM

I hope that we can choose the strings, chanterelle and other…


----------



## Lode_Runner

Has anyone else been refreshing this thread several times a day for the past month, obsessively looking for progress updates? I can't wait.


----------



## muziksculp

Lode_Runner said:


> Has anyone else been refreshing this thread several times a day for the past month, obsessively looking for progress updates? I can't wait.



These are the types of threads that are perfect to test my patience.


----------



## midiman

Any update on the release @Embertone ?


----------



## aleki3419

midiman said:


> Any update on the release @Embertone ?


----------



## muziksculp

Oh.. more teasers 

hehe... Thanks for making it harder to wait for this library


----------



## Keybdwiz

What an amazing sounding library. The demos are absolutely unreal. I can tell you, this DEFINITELY is my next purchase. Great job, Embertone. Please let us know as soon as it's available for purchase.


----------



## Phryq

I was thinking "how will it compare to the Sample Modelling Violin"... then saw that last demo. Wow.

Wonder how many sales it takes on something like this to break even.


----------



## Embertone

Which demo do you mean?



Phryq said:


> I was thinking "how will it compare to the Sample Modelling Violin"... then saw that last demo. Wow.
> 
> Wonder how many sales it takes on something like this to break even.


----------



## Phryq

Sorry, I meant that last video / trailer. It's the Joshua Bell Violin playing in the background, yes? As far as I know, there are 3 demos on the Embertone Soundcloud page.


----------



## Fleer

Extraordinary, captivating, intrinsically musical. What a sound. Thanks, Embertone.


----------



## Mystic

Embertone said:


> The instrument will release soon- though we don't have a firm date yet. Weeks not months!



So uhh... Alex... 

Just having a go with you, of course. Take your time, do it right. I can't wait. :D


----------



## Lode_Runner

From Facebook - another hint of the interface and also articulations.


----------



## C-Wave

GUI seems radically different from earlier Solo instruments.. Looks they're adapting the new trends in GUI design.. Cool!


----------



## Phryq

So I'm wondering, will all those long articulations be legato?

Also, been reading about flautando (after becoming obsessed with those Romanian Folk Dances. If we can get a legato (including portamento) with flautando, I'll be in heaven, because right now I just want to copy Bartók's pants off (or Zoltán Székely's, because I love the violin orchestration).



> Flautando bow pressure: Normal bow pressure vs. flautando (vertical-plane change) as opposed to the single horizontal dimension change of the Haydn (normal bow position vs. ponticello) and normal bow position vs. ponticello (horizontal-planechange).
> 
> Flautato can also be played behind the bridge. You can indicate flautando to be played anywhere, even on your nose (it.) “flautato sul naso e grido” or invent “flautissimevolissimevolmente”.



So maybe the Sul Tasto at the quietest articulation would give the best flautando tone?

BTW, what I really love about Embertone is that the extreme quiets always sound good / not noisy. Other libraries, if I try CC11,1 will have unwanted noises (clicks, coughs etc), but that's never been the case with Embertone.

Another quote



> In my opinion, as both a professional violinist and conductor, while flautando does indeed imply a lightening of bow pressure, it is a color that cannot be produced on string instruments apart from bow placement over the fingerboard. Thus flautando automatically suggest sul tasto



taken from here, https://www.vsl.co.at/community/posts/t7029-Flautando#post51646


----------



## muziksculp

Maybe it is not a bad idea to change the title of this thread to :

"The Joshua Bell Violin - Coming not soon ! "


----------



## leon chevalier

muziksculp said:


> Maybe it is not a bad idea to change the title of this thread to :
> 
> "The Joshua Bell Violin - Coming not soon ! "



Or :

"The Joshua Bell Violin - Coming soon... ...or later!"


----------



## Embertone

leon chevalier said:


> Or :
> 
> "The Joshua Bell Violin - Coming soon... ...or later!"



Everything we do takes too long!! I have given up trying to rush the process.


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> Everything we do takes too long!! I have given up trying to rush the process.



No Problem take your time ! But 'soon' doesn't really work well in your title.


----------



## ChristianM

leon chevalier said:


> Or :
> 
> "The Joshua Bell Violin - Coming soon... ...or later!"




You *sounds* the *bells* to Alex ?

bouh


----------



## leon chevalier

Embertone said:


> Everything we do takes too long!! I have given up trying to rush the process.


that's fine  
"chi va piano, va sano"


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> Everything we do takes too long!! I have given up trying to rush the process.


For me the best way to announce a new product is clearly a week or two before the launch, not much. But, sometimes, it takes longer than expected , we all know Embertone, and we all know they're serious and pro, so no prob here, take your time as long it's not more than a day or two


----------



## midiman

muziksculp said:


> No Problem take your time ! But 'soon' doesn't really work well in your title.



I agree. It is a little misleading that title of the thread. And just keeps us coming here to check the thread unnecessarily, all too often, just to be disappointed that there is no release yet, and no sign of a pending release. Anything longer then a month isn't really soon...
I understand that it takes longer. I just do't enjoy misleading PR. Better be realistic and say something like in "release in 4-5 months... Then if you manage to do it faster, you can always surprise us. Or hold off until it looks like it is coming closer to completion before making an announcement. Just look at how Cinematic Studio Series did there PR..... BAM! it's here, and its amazing! Out of nowhere! No fuss no Muss 
Anyway, of course every company has their own way of doing PR, and that's fine.


----------



## John Busby

Embertone said:


> Everything we do takes too long!! I have given up trying to rush the process.


it takes too long because.... quality


----------



## midiman

johnbusbymusic said:


> it takes too long because.... quality



I don't think anyone here is questioning Embertone's quality - Embertone is amazing! Some of us are just questioning PR strategies, and somewhat misleading "coming soon" and "weeks, not months" statements.


----------



## Zhao Shen

midiman said:


> I don't think anyone here is questioning Embertone's quality - Embertone is amazing! Some of us are just questioning PR strategies, and somewhat misleading "coming soon" and "weeks, not months" statements.



Well complaining won't speed up the process. My philosophy is to assume that every product is late. Expect nothing and you can't be disappointed


----------



## Embertone

We're not deliberately misleading anyone. We hoped to release in early August, but turns out we were too optimistic about that. I take personal responsibility for that, I expected the final visual touches to be done weeks ago. Once these final steps are complete, we will make another announcement here. Sorry if we caused any bad feelings!

Alex


----------



## Mystic

Embertone said:


> We're not deliberately misleading anyone. We hoped to release in early August, but turns out we were too optimistic about that. I take personal responsibility for that, I expected the final visual touches to be done weeks ago. Once these final steps are complete, we will make another announcement here. Sorry if we caused any bad feelings!
> 
> Alex


Can't please em all. You release early, the same people would be bitching about bugs. >_<


----------



## midiman

Mystic said:


> Can't please em all. You release early, the same people would be bitching about bugs. >_<



I am of the opinion that a developer should take its time to complete the product to perfection. My only comment was regarding creating false expectations, so your comment "Can't please em all. You release early, the same people would be bitching about bugs" seems off point here. It has nothing to do with having bugs or not. It is a PR subject.

Anyways, Alex is an awesome talented guy, and I love Embertone Libs. And I believe this wait will be worth it.
It should be OK to do a minor PR constructive criticism without having to receive this kind off-point unfair blow-back "the same people would be bitching about bugs". Can't we keep it a little more classy @Mystic?


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Given the opening post was posted June 5th, 2017, and it's already August 16th. A simple post from Embertone informing us that it is taking longer than originally expected, but all is moving forward at a good pace, would have been very helpful in keeping us more relaxed patiently waiting for this library's release. 

I totally agree that a product should not be released if it is not ready for release. So, again ... take your time, and just keep us updated. 

Looking forward to the release of this fantastic sounding Solo Violin Library. 

Cheers, and All The Best,
Muziksculp


----------



## Embertone

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Given the opening post was posted June 5th, 2017, and it's already August 16th. A simple post from Embertone informing us that it is taking longer than originally expected, but all is moving forward at a good pace, would have been very helpful in keeping us more relaxed patiently waiting for this library's release.
> 
> I totally agree that a product should not be released if it is not ready for release. So, again ... take your time, and just keep us updated.
> 
> Looking forward to the release of this fantastic sounding Solo Violin Library.
> 
> Cheers, and All The Best,
> Muziksculp



Will do our best to keep everyone informed. Thanks for the feedback!

Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

Embertone said:


> Will do our best to keep everyone informed. Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Alex


 translation - leave us alone guys and gals.  Good luck Alex on the last 'this and thats' - I am sure it will be wonderful.


----------



## Embertone

Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

While we're getting the final details ironed out, we have another demo to share!
'Tis a beauty...



We also have a few more images of this beautiful GUI. Thank you all for being so supportive and patient while we prepare for this release. You rock!



​


----------



## SchnookyPants

GUI may indeed be beautiful, but images didn't make it.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

RICOCHET!
Get in!

Already said but take your time and get it right. Patience is the key. Not happy when things are released before they're ready.


----------



## Embertone

SchnookyPants said:


> GUI may indeed be beautiful, but images didn't make it.




Maybe it's an iOS thing. I'm not seeing images on my iPhone either!

Alex


----------



## Vik

I don't see them on OS X either.


----------



## rottoy

Embertone said:


> While we're getting the final details ironed out, we have another demo to share!
> 'Tis a beauty...
> 
> ​



Big James Newton Howard vibes, I love it!


----------



## SchnookyPants

Embertone said:


> Maybe it's an iOS thing. I'm not seeing images on my iPhone either!
> 
> Alex




I'm on a PC.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Embertone said:


> While we're getting the final details ironed out, we have another demo to share!
> 'Tis a beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a few more images of this beautiful GUI. Thank you all for being so supportive and patient while we prepare for this release. You rock!



much of what Adam Hochstatter makes has my fancy! lovely piece!

and I hope the violin will be a playable one, rather then a "tweak able"one as a first start.


----------



## prodigalson

don't have the images here either on OSX sierra, macbook pro


----------



## Rob Elliott

Of course the demo is good and should be bathed in verb given its intent but please provide us some more (smaller / drier / organic) demos as well.


----------



## Embertone

Seems like the photo sharing site we used doesn't work on all devices/systems.
How about these?



​


----------



## Rob Elliott

super


----------



## midiman

Rob Elliott said:


> Of course the demo is good and should be bathed in verb given its intent but please provide us some more (smaller / drier / organic) demos as well.


My exact thought Rob!


----------



## SchnookyPants

Embertone said:


> Seems like the photo sharing site we used doesn't work on all devices/systems.
> How about these?
> 
> 
> 
> ​




These pics are workin'. Looks cool.


----------



## muziksculp

Very nice GUI design. Thanks for posting. 

I see a 'Character' page option, I'm guessing this is to edit the sound/character of the violin. It should be very interesting to see what this does.


----------



## Fleer

Lovely indeed.


----------



## rottoy

muziksculp said:


> I see a 'Character' page option, I'm guessing this is to edit the sound/character of the violin. It should be very interesting to see what this does.


I hope this tab features photos of Joshua Bell in different funny hats for each "character".


----------



## Phryq

Can you take my money now?

Or can you give me a job making demos of Embertone instruments?


----------



## Phryq

Oh wow, looking at the pics now.

What do Multi-stop attacks do? 

Slur-bow variance. So you can xfade between slur and bow-change legato?

What do all these other things do? Any chance of seeing a manual?


----------



## Embertone

Phryq said:


> Oh wow, looking at the pics now.
> 
> What do Multi-stop attacks do?
> 
> Slur-bow variance. So you can xfade between slur and bow-change legato?
> 
> What do all these other things do? Any chance of seeing a manual?


Multi stop attacks allow you to play several notes simultaneously... similar to a standard poly-sus mode, but only applies to the initial attack.

There is a reeeeally fun poly-legato system driving this instrument.

Slur-bow variance is a simple randomizer that will alternate between those two legato styles.

More soon!!!

-Alex


----------



## leon chevalier

Edit to avoid confusion : I just found it on youtube, it's not from me...


----------



## leon chevalier

I guess it's now really coming soon


----------



## Phryq

Ah, ok. I a 'manual' guy, so I'd just stick to key-switches to control the transition.

For double stops I've always used 2 instances of the instrument on different channels; so the multi-stop won't give any new sound, it just makes it easier to do double-stops with a single instance, right? And then you can continue with 1 of the strings in legato?

Your reply made me imagine a 7 string violin


----------



## rottoy

leon chevalier said:


>



Holy Vangelis reverb, Batman!


----------



## Simon Ravn

Why make a demo, where the very first note is out of tune? And yeah... that reverb.... get it off.
Was pretty looking forward to this release but... now I don't know.


----------



## Embertone

Simon Ravn said:


> Why make a demo, where the very first note is out of tune? And yeah... that reverb.... get it off.
> Was pretty looking forward to this release but... now I don't know.



Yeah, the reverb was a mistake, next demo will show the samples with less/no reverb as well.

That low G is momentarily sharp because it's an open string with a FFF attack. Thanks!


----------



## artinro

Hey folks! Looks like quite an ambitious and wonderful project you're cooking up over there. 

Just wondering, did you capture a bunch of real vibrato with this one? So much of what makes Bell special is the way he produces vibrato. That said, I know how powerful your vibrato script has been in the past. Still, hard to replicate the real thing...especially with such a well known artist. 

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Embertone

We finally put together a lovely video of the Joshua Bell Violin in action!

​


----------



## Embertone

artinro said:


> Hey folks! Looks like quite an ambitious and wonderful project you're cooking up over there.
> 
> Just wondering, did you capture a bunch of real vibrato with this one? So much of what makes Bell special is the way he produces vibrato. That said, I know how powerful your vibrato script has been in the past. Still, hard to replicate the real thing...especially with such a well known artist.
> 
> Good luck and congrats!



Yep, we definitely captured his real vibrato -- because our thinking was the same as yours... it's an important part of the Joshua Bell SOUND!

-Alex


----------



## artinro

Embertone said:


> Yep, we definitely captured his real vibrato -- because our thinking was the same as yours... it's an important part of the Joshua Bell SOUND!
> 
> -Alex



Great to know this! Looking forward to hearing how you've handled vibrato this time around, since I know the past solo strings have focused on the script for controllability. 

Cheers!


----------



## Pianolando

Dat tone!


----------



## constaneum

precisely !!! that tone ! wow ! so looking forward to it. sounds great for solo and i think it'll layer nicely with ensemble as well


----------



## midiman

I am liking what I hear very much. The slurred legato is amazing and very very natural sounding. But for some reason the bow legato seems not quite right to my ears, but I could be wrong... But I think it is worth it for the amazing slurred legato, and overall great and very pretty tone. If not too expensive I want to buy it.


----------



## fiestared

midiman said:


> I am liking what I hear very much. The slurred legato is amazing and very very natural sounding. But for some reason the bow legato seems not quite right to my ears, but I could be wrong... But I think it is worth it for the amazing slurred legato, and overall great and very pretty tone. If not too expensive I want to buy it.


They said $199...


----------



## Mike Greene

We have tickets for Joshua Bell at the Hollywood Bowl tonight, but I'm going to be really pissed if it turns out to just be Alex with a laptop!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Mike Greene said:


> We have tickets for Joshua Bell at the Hollywood Bowl tonight, but I'm going to be really pissed if it turns out to just be Alex with a laptop!


HaHa, Mike. If it turns out Alex got the gig (him and his laptop) I am REALLY going buy this library!!!!!


----------



## stfciu

Mike Greene said:


> We have tickets for Joshua Bell at the Hollywood Bowl tonight, but I'm going to be really pissed if it turns out to just be Alex with a laptop!



Great input towards cheering topic up  Thank you Mike!

Anyway it got my further attention. Now I am more than interested what will come out of the Embertone's work. Preparing my piggy bank coin


----------



## lucky909091

Embertone said:


> We finally put together a lovely video of the Joshua Bell Violin in action!
> 
> ​




Hello Embertone team,
please let me know which kind of reverb you used to create this really impressive demo of your new instrument.

Congratulations on the development of this cool instrument.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

I had the huge honor to test Joshua Bell's violin last week. It's probably the most playable library I ever tested (I need to underline the VERY impressive fast transitions).
It was also a crucial element to get the music for Star Citizen's 600i approved by the whole team. In fact I remember getting praise from the Audio Team specifically about the realism in the solo violin mockup.


----------



## Embertone

Hey gang,

The instrument will be out next week!

We'll be updating the website with more details, technical specs, etc over the coming days (and the site received an update yesterday as well)



Mike Greene said:


> We have tickets for Joshua Bell at the Hollywood Bowl tonight, but I'm going to be really pissed if it turns out to just be Alex with a laptop!



Still don't think I have the keyboard chops to match Mr. Bell... But I'm working on it!

-Alex


----------



## constaneum

Embertone said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> The instrument will be out next week!
> 
> We'll be updating the website with more details, technical specs, etc over the coming days (and the site received an update yesterday as well)
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't think I have the keyboard chops to match Mr. Bell... But I'm working on it!
> 
> -Alex



Appreciate if you can come out with a demo showcasing how well it'll blend or layer with violin ensemble. Would love to hear such demo instead of purely solo context.


----------



## LaboratoryAudio

Very cool video!


----------



## midiman

Embertone said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> The instrument will be out next week!
> 
> We'll be updating the website with more details, technical specs, etc over the coming days (and the site received an update yesterday as well)
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't think I have the keyboard chops to match Mr. Bell... But I'm working on it!
> 
> -Alex



Is it coming out this week still?


----------



## chapbot

midiman said:


> Is it coming out this week still?


I've been checking their website all day lol...


----------



## Embertone

chapbot said:


> I've been checking their website all day lol...




We had some last minute issues, and some unexpected hurdles. The instrument is nearly complete and will be out NEXT week.

Thanks for being patient and sorry for the delay ya'll!


----------



## muziksculp

As long as it will be out '_Soon !_' I'm enjoying the Super long wait 

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> We had some last minute issues, and some unexpected hurdles. The instrument is nearly complete and will be out NEXT week.
> 
> Thanks for being patient and sorry for the delay ya'll!



We'll call this library, " l'Arlésienne " it's an opera from Alphonse Daudet and Georges Bizet... No offence here, only a good laugh to kill time...


----------



## ChristianM

chapbot said:


> I've been checking their website all day lol...


me too


----------



## ChristianM

fiestared said:


> We'll call this library, " l'Arlésienne " it's an opera from Alphonse Daudet and Georges Bizet... No offence here, only a good laugh to kill time...



A week for us have 5 days, but each day for Alex is a week for us 
Courage Alex, we love Embertone !!


----------



## fiestared

ChristianM said:


> A week for us have 5 days, but each day for Alex is a week for us
> Courage Alex, we love Embertone !!


A week for me has 7 days and a day 14 hours... of pleasure working with my toys


----------



## midiman

This week is coming to an end soon. tick-tock-tick-tock  Just kidding. @Embertone don't pay attention to the pressure here. Take your time to finish it well. But please don't say again it is "next week"... I wish I had access to a beta version of that beautiful instrument.


----------



## Embertone

We were just kidding - there's no ACTUAL Virtual Instrument, it's all just a sick joke. We wanted to get everyone excited and then keep playing it out... to see how long it takes for people to realize the hoax...

Seriously though, we've been squashing little bugs all week and the adventure is finally coming to an end! For those interested, this lovely control area has been the source of our pain over the last weeks:







We're so proud of this beast! It will let you assign every articulation/style to any trigger you want. CC, Keyswitch, Playing Speed, Pitch Wheel, Velocity, etc.

When we fix one bug, another one pops up... but we're inching towards the end now. It will be out and I'll be heading to bed for at least a week 

Thanks for the support - more soon!

-Alex


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Embertone,

Thanks for the update.

Once it is officially released, a detailed video walkthrough, and explanation of the control features would be very helpful, plus an example of it running in a DAW, i.e. a short demo track, showing the DAW's key-editor in action, (notes, velocity and CC data) to give us a very clear, and good idea of the sonic capabilities, articulations, and controls we have access to.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ctsai89

Mystic said:


> I'm starting to believe that "Embertone" actually translates to "Mystic is buying it".
> Sounds incredible.



what. I thought I (Scriabin) was the only Mystic here.


----------



## Vastman

Actually if you sleep a bit while quashing bugs... 

I stand with the less whiny ones around here... Take your time, get your sleep, do your vids so we won't need asking a zillion questions... 

I eagerly await the release but realize that getting amazing stuff right always takes time... I'm patiently excited


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> We were just kidding - there's no ACTUAL Virtual Instrument, it's all just a sick joke. We wanted to get everyone excited and then keep playing it out... to see how long it takes for people to realize the hoax...
> 
> Seriously though, we've been squashing little bugs all week and the adventure is finally coming to an end! For those interested, this lovely control area has been the source of our pain over the last weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're so proud of this beast! It will let you assign every articulation/style to any trigger you want. CC, Keyswitch, Playing Speed, Pitch Wheel, Velocity, etc.
> 
> When we fix one bug, another one pops up... but we're inching towards the end now. It will be out and I'll be heading to bed for at least a week
> 
> Thanks for the support - more soon!
> 
> -Alex


Maybe you should make yourself a favor and take a break of 2 days doing absolutly nothing, NOTHING... JB violin will be even better after this small rest...


----------



## AllanH

Embertone said:


> Seriously though, we've been squashing little bugs all week and the adventure is finally coming to an end! ...



It has to be complex, so I'm glad you're taking time to get it right. If you haven't already, it might be helpful with a small external beta team for some "fresh" eyes and ears.


----------



## Phryq

AllanH said:


> It has to be complex, so I'm glad you're taking time to get it right. If you haven't already, it might be helpful with a small external beta team for some "fresh" eyes and ears.



ME!! Choose me!! *starts waving hands wildly*


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Another vote for taking your time to get it right. Looks very interesting and sounds great so far.


----------



## lp59burst

No... no... no... ship it now - warts and all... I can't wait any longer...

_Just kidding_... please take your time and get it right.


----------



## Embertone

lp59burst said:


> No... no... no... ship it now - warts and all... I can't wait any longer...
> 
> _Just kidding_... please take your time and get it right.



Keep your eyes on the website tomorrow!


----------



## Mornats

Oooh it's out! With intro pricing and I got a nice bonus from work this week. Happy days!


----------



## Embertone

Hey group, it's out! An initial walkthrough video is nearly complete -- with bite-sized detail videos to follow. It'll be a busy week 

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/joshuabellviolin.php

We'll be around here if any questions come up... and will continue to post as new content becomes available!

<3, Alex


----------



## constaneum

congrats on the release !!


----------



## Penthagram

Big congratulations on the release. Had the pleasure to beta test the instrument and write some little pieces with it, and it's really fantastic. Great tone, incredible playability(really love the inmediate legato), good UI with deep customization...looking forward to see what people will do with it. It's a really good instrument. Thank you Alex and Jonathan!


----------



## Lode_Runner

How I have waited for this day

How long is the intro price going for?

Also I can't see any indication of how much Drive Space is required (just info on RAM, Processor and Video Card requirements), so how big is the library?

Edit: never mind - just bought it, so I don't need to worry about question 1, and I'll know the answer to question 2 when I download it.


----------



## ChristianM

Embertone said:


> Hey group, it's out! An initial walkthrough video is nearly complete -- with bite-sized detail videos to follow. It'll be a busy week
> 
> http://www.embertone.com/instruments/joshuabellviolin.php
> 
> We'll be around here if any questions come up... and will continue to post as new content becomes available!
> 
> <3, Alex



Alex, Have you a special price for Full Intimate users ?


----------



## Embertone

ChristianM said:


> Alex, Have you a special price for Full Intimate users ?


Thanks everyone! We have an ISS release coming later this year, and for that there will be an incentive for current ISS customers. This is unrelated to that family so we decided (after much discussion) to offer an early bird deal for all interested.

Thanks!


----------



## ChristianM

all right 
Thanks Alex


----------



## Phryq

Do you mean a new string series, with all string instruments?

So owners of the current ISS would get a discount on the new ISS?


"But we also captured an incredible set of *ricochets*, super-flautando sustains, tasto + ponticello sustains, and even *true-legato harmonics* (bows, slurs and portamento)"


What?!? My god... :|


----------



## Embertone

Lode_Runner said:


> How I have waited for this day
> 
> How long is the intro price going for?
> 
> Also I can't see any indication of how much Drive Space is required (just info on RAM, Processor and Video Card requirements), so how big is the library?
> 
> Edit: never mind - just bought it, so I don't need to worry about question 1, and I'll know the answer to question 2 when I download it.



So glad this day has finally come. We are very excited to see what everyone thinks! The intro price will probably be for one week...

I believe the library rings in at about 9GB... 1.5 GB loaded (with a DFD preload buffer of 24KB)

-Alex


----------



## Erick - BVA

Phryq said:


> Do you mean a new string series, with all string instruments?
> 
> So owners of the current ISS would get a discount on the new ISS?
> 
> 
> "But we also captured an incredible set of *ricochets*, super-flautando sustains, tasto + ponticello sustains, and even *true-legato harmonics* (bows, slurs and portamento)"
> 
> 
> What?!? My god... :|



They got my attention with "True-Legato Harmonics." This was a suggestion I had for Virharmonic's Bohemian violin. To their credit, they took my recommendation seriously. Hopefully they can (Virharmonic) also implement some kind of legato harmonic "performance" in the soul capture series.


----------



## Erick - BVA

The Joshua Bell Violin sounds wonderful. Can't wait to one day be able to afford it


----------



## Embertone

Phryq said:


> Do you mean a new string series, with all string instruments?
> 
> So owners of the current ISS would get a discount on the new ISS?
> 
> 
> "But we also captured an incredible set of *ricochets*, super-flautando sustains, tasto + ponticello sustains, and even *true-legato harmonics* (bows, slurs and portamento)"
> 
> 
> What?!? My god... :|



There will be a different ISS release, you'll see! As for the true legato harmonics... you must try the slides!!


----------



## madfloyd

Hmm, intro price is supposedly $179 but when I add it to my cart it says $199...


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

What will the regular price be after the intro discount expires?


----------



## sostenuto

madfloyd said:


> Hmm, intro price is supposedly $179 but when I add it to my cart it says $199...



Dropped to $179. at Checkout here.


----------



## Embertone

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> What will the regular price be after the intro discount expires?



$199!


----------



## Phryq

Embertone said:


> There will be a different ISS release, you'll see! As for the true legato harmonics... you must try the slides!!



This is what I've been dreaming about... I can do Bartók! Did you put these in just for me?


----------



## Fleer

Must be the best solo violin available. Simply amazing sound.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Ok - you folks who now have it. Thoughts? Looking forward to 'drier' demos / walkthroughs to make a decision.


----------



## Embertone

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - you folks who now have it. Thoughts? Looking forward to 'drier' demos / walkthroughs to make a decision.


Overview video will be finishing up today that has a few moments of total, uncomfortable dryness 

AND I'll make a separate video JUST for that. Thanks for the reminder Rob!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Embertone said:


> Overview video will be finishing up today that has a few moments of total, uncomfortable dryness
> 
> AND I'll make a separate video JUST for that. Thanks for the reminder Rob!


Sweet - the *Mendelssohn* demo nicely shows the agility. I am thinking that the drier, 'uncomfortable' segments will satisfy my desire to have this VI serve a 'multitude' of projects/styles. Thanks again.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Embertone,

Congratulations on the JB Violin Release ! 

Looking forward to add it to my libraries collection. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## TRKStudios

Bought.. and currently giving it a whirl... I am completely blown away!! It is simply incredible and the intuitive scripting makes it SO easy to play. Kudos Embertone! Truly a magnificent library  Happy buyer!


----------



## Heizenhaus

Very nice. Lots of beautiful articulations. Key switches that stay in place even with the NKS scales function active. Well done, Embertone.

Now all I need is more RAM.


----------



## madfloyd

Heizenhaus said:


> Very nice. Lots of beautiful articulations. Key switches that stay in place even with the NKS scales function active. Well done, Embertone.
> 
> Now all I need is more RAM.



Oh, it is RAM intensive?


----------



## Mornats

1.5GB of sweet, sweet heaven.


----------



## Embertone

madfloyd said:


> Oh, it is RAM intensive?



1.5 GB, yes, with some more loaded in the background. Most articulations can be unloaded from RAM-- even the legato can be unloaded if you're only using the other stuff.

Alex


----------



## Heizenhaus

madfloyd said:


> Oh, it is RAM intensive?


Well, with all articulations and Legato enabled it loads with 12.74 GB.


----------



## Embertone

Heizenhaus said:


> Well, with all articulations and Legato enabled it loads with 12.74 GB.



That means you probably have a large DFD preload buffer override in your preferences. It should load at about 1.5 GB. Can you check your preferences?


----------



## Heizenhaus

Embertone said:


> That means you probably have a large DFD preload buffer override in your preferences. It should load at about 1.5 GB. Can you check your preferences?


You are right of course. I must have forgotten to reset it after having tried something. Weird.


----------



## Embertone

Heizenhaus said:


> You are right of course. I must have forgotten to reset it after having tried something. Weird.


Whew, thank goodness!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Embertone said:


> Hey group, it's out! An initial walkthrough video is nearly complete -- with bite-sized detail videos to follow. It'll be a busy week
> 
> http://www.embertone.com/instruments/joshuabellviolin.php
> 
> We'll be around here if any questions come up... and will continue to post as new content becomes available!
> 
> <3, Alex


I never thought that a 20 $ discount would be a bargain,but what the heck...I pulled the trigger
and believe me it's a bargain.

in one word
*MAGNIFICO*
in other words:
_high end-very playable-smooth-delicate but can get harsh when needed,
a piece of art on its own!
simple but can get complicated on demand
_
*CONGRATULATIONS EMBERTONE*!!!!!!


----------



## fiestared

I used it for 5 minutes only... I opened the lib and hit a key, nothing more and the magic of this violin was there in my room... WOW ! Alex you've got a huge hit, BRAVO


----------



## Vardaro

I have the receipt but no download URL.....


----------



## gregh

Is this playable out of the box with smart scripting ( like the virharmonic for example)? Could one play the piece nicely then add in more sophisticated articulations here and there as needed, rather than lots of articulations everywhere?


----------



## Quasar

I really like Embertone libraries and have several, including the full ISS. And I am interested in this.

What, exactly, does "Advanced Copy Protection" mean? The site indicates that this library, besides being a Kontakt Player 5.6.8 library, also supports full Kontakt 5.4.1 or above. Does this mean that I can purchase and activate it (for full Kontakt) without having to install NI's Native Access on my machine?


----------



## midiman

Can't wait to take this for a test drive. That slurred legato sounds like no other violin vi.


----------



## higgs

Bad. Ass.

Completely playable out of the box indeed. I'm only 2 minutes in and totally digging it. This is tied right there with Bohemian for me - so far of course.

That ready-to-go aftertouch softy/hard release is just splendid as well.

Nicely done, Embertone!


----------



## Embertone

Quasar said:


> I really like Embertone libraries and have several, including the full ISS. And I am interested in this.
> 
> What, exactly, does "Advanced Copy Protection" mean? The site indicates that this library, besides being a Kontakt Player 5.6.8 library, also supports full Kontakt 5.4.1 or above. Does this mean that I can purchase and activate it (for full Kontakt) without having to install NI's Native Access on my machine?



We have a system that works alongside Native Access- it helps us keep track of serial numbers and copies sold. Nothing obtrusive and it adds no extra steps beyond the normal Native Access process. Thanks for asking!


----------



## C-Wave

Embertone said:


> We have a system that works alongside Native Access- it helps us keep track of serial numbers and copies sold. Nothing obtrusive and it adds no extra steps beyond the normal Native Access process. Thanks for asking!


Hi,
Placed an order couple of hours ago, no download links.. sent a support email. I got the response email but that's it. Should I check native access (1.4)? Thanks.
Edit #3493.


----------



## tack

I wasn't intending to buy it, but the advanced copy protection feature really tipped the scales!

I imagine it won't shock anyone to hear that Continuata glitched during the download and although it said the install completed successfully, the second rar part only shows as 29% downloaded. The installed library on disk shows as 8.24GiB (8,857,586,692 bytes) -- can someone confirm if this is the right size? Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

C-Wave said:


> Hi,
> Placed an order couple of hours ago, no download links.. sent a support email. I got the response email but that's it. Should I check native access (1.4)? Thanks.
> Edit #3493.



We're swamped with emails right now- promise we will get to you ASAP! Sorry for the wait...

Alex


----------



## chapbot

tack said:


> I wasn't intending to buy it, but the advanced copy protection feature really tipped the scales!
> 
> I imagine it won't shock anyone to hear that Continuata glitched during the download and although it said the install completed successfully, the second rar part only shows as 29% downloaded. The installed library on disk shows as 8.24GiB (8,857,586,692 bytes) -- can someone confirm if this is the right size? Thanks!


My RARs say 8.24 GB.


----------



## C-Wave

Embertone said:


> We're swamped with emails right now- promise we will get to you ASAP! Sorry for the wait...
> 
> Alex


Thanks.


----------



## John57

any dry samples to hear like the reverb turned off?


----------



## Embertone

John57 said:


> any dry samples to hear like the reverb turned off?



Yep. Working on it- thanks!


----------



## midiman

We live in an amazing time. I mean, let's stop for a moment and just think of what a marvel this is... To have one of the best violinists ever, in an amazing embertone engine, sampled extensively and programmed meticulously, recorded in an amazing studio, with a violin worth close to 10 million dollars! With a sound that is not comparable to any other library in the market. Just remarkable. Magical. This one is truly a winner. Thanks for doing this library. And thanks for the early discount. At 179$ this library is a great deal, and a no-brainer for anyone who loves violin. And it is a quantum leap from Friedlander, which I also loved but the legato and tone was not comparable to this one. The slurred legato on Joshua Bell Violin is mind blowing.


----------



## Quasar

To anyone who already has this as well as ISS: Does this blend easily with the other viola, cello and bass of the older Embertone set?


----------



## heisenberg

Glad to hear some tracks will be done with less reverb.

Question about a couple of the tracks featured on the JBV product page. For context, what string libraries are used as the bed under the Corigliano and Hochstatter pieces?


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Is there a pdf user's manual for the JB Violin ? 

It would be helpful if it can be downloaded before purchasing. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Embertone

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a pdf user's manual for the JB Violin ?
> 
> It would be helpful if it can be downloaded before purchasing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



SURE!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mi3h9d0f40un8xx/Joshua Bell Manual.pdf?dl=0

-Alex


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> SURE!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mi3h9d0f40un8xx/Joshua Bell Manual.pdf?dl=0
> 
> -Alex



Thank You Very Much. 

Will be purchasing _soon _


----------



## Vastman

Embertone said:


> We're swamped with emails right now- promise we will get to you ASAP! Sorry for the wait...
> 
> Alex



OK, just ordered... I'll be patient... hell, I have to wait a year for my Tesla Model 3!

Well! Just got my links almost immediately... You're faster than Elon!


----------



## tack

I posted some cursory impressions over at TSB. Figured I'd just link it rather than repeat myself.


----------



## midiman

Ok. I downloaded it and took it for a ride so I wanted to report here that it goes way beyond my early expectations which were quite high already. The instrument feels AMAZING under the hand, all around all the articulations. Sounded amazing out of the box. The legato is a straight 5-star rating. Not only is this the best violin solo out there, it is also one of the best VI's I've tried ever. It feels like you are playing the damn instrument. It feels like you are a virtuoso. It's like a VR violin experience  Just amazing. And the sound quality is pristine. The tone is right on. Just sounds like a world class violin player is right in front of you. It is so responsive to touch. And there are no pitchy notes or intonation problems. The quality of this is unparalleled. 

I liked Virharmonic's Bohemian violin and it worked well in certain styles, but in my opinion there were too many out of tune notes. It was hard to play a full tune without running into intonation issues. Thank god Joshua Bell violin sounds very realistic, without any intonation problems or any weird transitions. Virharmonic called those pitchy notes realism, but they bothered me and I felt frustration trying to play one melody without intonation issues on several notes. With JBV it seems really versatile on many styles and responsive in a way that is hard to describe. You just have to play it to feel what I mean. It is a joy to play.
Joshua Bell Violin is a masterpiece of a VI.


----------



## tack

I've noticed that while playing with the vibrato slider at 0, sometimes the baked-vibrato samples play anyway. Can anyone else reproduce?

Edit: it doesn't happen if I disable the vib/non-vib variance option. If it's intentional, I think perhaps it's counter-intuitive. What I'd expect is that if I have the vibrato slider above half, the vib/non-vib variation applies, but below half (which switches to the programmed vibrato), it should only ever trigger non-vib samples with the simulated vibrato according to the vibrato CC.


----------



## John57

Well my understanding is that the vibrato above 50% is natural vibrato from the player, Joshua Bell meaning not a lot of control over his vibrato method of playing. Below 50% is simulated vibrato meaning that the software will have more control and having the variance control will help a bit to make the simulated vibrato a bit more natural. That is how I understood it without owning this library yet.


----------



## vicontrolu

So..Bohemian or this?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

tack said:


> I posted some cursory impressions over at TSB. Figured I'd just link it rather than repeat myself.


Thanks Tack. That is quite a comprehensive set of "cursory impressions". I'm guessing most (myself included) would be inclined to compare JBV to Bohemian. It sounds like it stands up very well. I'm excited about this one. Congrats Embertone (and Joshua) on another great library.


----------



## John57

I have the Bohemian and this library seems to have more vibrato control while many samples in Bohemian seems to have the vibrato baked in and not much in the way of non-vibrato samples. Second there is more levels of tone that you can change in this library. So far as I can tell Joshua seems to be a sweeter tone and Bohemian is a bit more husky and nasal quality to it. You have more variations in reverb in this new library. I never like the Sparkverb in Bohemian at all. I have not yet to hear dry samples from Joshua Bell library at this time.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

midiman said:


> We live in an amazing time. I mean, let's stop for a moment and just think of what a marvel this is... To have one of the best violinists ever, in an amazing embertone engine, sampled extensively and programmed meticulously, recorded in an amazing studio, with a violin worth close to 10 million dollars! With a sound that is not comparable to any other library in the market. Just remarkable. Magical. This one is truly a winner. Thanks for doing this library. And thanks for the early discount. At 179$ this library is a great deal, and a no-brainer for anyone who loves violin. And it is a quantum leap from Friedlander, which I also loved but the legato and tone was not comparable to this one. The slurred legato on Joshua Bell Violin is mind blowing.


I'm not a religious man but I'll give you an amen to that brother/sister (delete as appropriate)


----------



## Mornats

It's simply beautiful.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

WOW. I already own Chris Hein's solo violin (that I love) but I really want this too...and I'm probably getting CSSS....RIP MY WALLET.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Damn my weak flesh. 
Damn you Embertone for producing such wonderful VIs.
I'm in.
My wallet has just burst into flames. That's a good thing right?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Continuata seems to be very flakey for me on the d/l. Not sure if that's just a demand thing. Have had occasional problems with it in the past but not quite like this.

edit - It settled down after a bit and went through pretty quickly.


----------



## Jantex

Just wanted to know whether anyone can tell me what it is like compared to Chris Hein Solo Violin. Can it be as versatile and can provide good usability for other styles apart from orchestral...can it be used in gypsi or folk style?
I would like to thank you in advance.


----------



## gregh

elaborating on my earlier query - how does this work out of the box with no playing of realtime articulations? The demo video seems to have a lot of manipulation of articulations whilst playing. The Bohemian from virharmonic changes articulation based on its scripting with no input from the player other than pressing keys. Articulations can be forced later if needed. As much of what I do is using software I write to generate midi files rather than playing directly I am looking to see if this library gets a reasonable performance merely from playing a midi file with no keyswitching of articulations at all. Is this the case?


----------



## Embertone

gregh said:


> elaborating on my earlier query - how does this work out of the box with no playing of realtime articulations? The demo video seems to have a lot of manipulation of articulations whilst playing. The Bohemian from virharmonic changes articulation based on its scripting with no input from the player other than pressing keys. Articulations can be forced later if needed. As much of what I do is using software I write to generate midi files rather than playing directly I am looking to see if this library gets a reasonable performance merely from playing a midi file with no keyswitching of articulations at all. Is this the case?



The control page is customizable to a really high degree, so that you can impose your performance style. Articulations can be assigned by Keyswitch, Velocity, Speed, Aftertouch, Pitch Bend, Quick Release (for triggering short articulations). You can create an instrument that requires no keyswitches, depending fully on velocity, aftertouch, speed and quick release!

-Alex


----------



## gregh

Embertone said:


> The control page is customizable to a really high degree, so that you can impose your performance style. Articulations can be assigned by Keyswitch, Velocity, Speed, Aftertouch, Pitch Bend, Quick Release (for triggering short articulations). You can create an instrument that requires no keyswitches, depending fully on velocity, aftertouch, speed and quick release!
> 
> -Alex


I am so happy


----------



## manuhz

Purchased and downloaded here without probs.

I really appreciate Embertone´s effort and lovely dedication to detail. The new Violin sounds and plays very nice and also works "dry" without reverb, what meets one of my needs 
Timbre and tone are natural and very realistic, nothing sounds synthetic or artificial here... except the vibrato :(
As I understood from the description, they have recorded the player´s vibrato into the samples and added a LFO mod to control intensity and speed. But to my taste it sounds a bit "embarrassing"... Not fully convinced about how it works and sounds. On the other hand I know it doesn't get much better than that actually.

Very remarkable are also the useful options to control the "auto" performance playability and to sculpt the sound to your taste.

Definitely this is a great VI playing in the same league with the amazing Bohemian Violin, wich I personally like best for the sweet and silky tone and the fantastic auto rebow functionallity.

I hope Embertone is consequently planning the developement of a new full quartet/quintet serie, including (ohh yes please!!!) an indispensable but always slighted double bass.

Cheers!


----------



## Penthagram

manuhz said:


> Purchased and downloaded here without probs.
> 
> I really appreciate Embertone´s effort and lovely dedication to detail. The new Violin sounds and plays very nice and also works "dry" without reverb, what meets one of my needs
> Timbre and tone are natural and very realistic, nothing sounds synthetic or artificial here... except the vibrato :(
> As I understood from the description, they have recorded the player´s vibrato into the samples and added a LFO mod to control intensity and speed. But to my taste it sounds a bit "embarrassing"... Not fully convinced about how it works and sounds. On the other hand I know it doesn't get much better than that actually.
> 
> Very remarkable are also the useful options to control the "auto" performance playability and to sculpt the sound to your taste.
> 
> Definitely this is a great VI playing in the same league with the amazing Bohemian Violin, wich I personally like best for the sweet and silky tone and the fantastic auto rebow functionallity.
> 
> I hope Embertone is consequently planning the developement of a new full quartet/quintet serie, including (ohh yes please!!!) an indispensable but always slighted double bass.
> 
> Cheers!



Hey, as far as i know, if you put vibrato slider over 50% (not 100% sure about this 50% ) it uses the natural prebaked recorded and beautiful Joshua Bell vibrato. If it goes below that will use not vibrato or synthetic vibrato. The prebaked vibrato sounds amazing to me  But i'm not sure 100% about this and embertone will be do a more on point and accurate answer


----------



## madfloyd

I got this yesterday and am blown away. GREAT JOB Embertone!


----------



## Embertone

manuhz said:


> Purchased and downloaded here without probs.
> 
> Timbre and tone are natural and very realistic, nothing sounds synthetic or artificial here... except the vibrato :(
> As I understood from the description, they have recorded the player´s vibrato into the samples and added a LFO mod to control intensity and speed. But to my taste it sounds a bit "embarrassing"... Not fully convinced about how it works and sounds. On the other hand I know it doesn't get much better than that actually.
> 
> Very remarkable are also the useful options to control the "auto" performance playability and to sculpt the sound to your taste.
> 
> Definitely this is a great VI playing in the same league with the amazing Bohemian Violin, wich I personally like best for the sweet and silky tone and the fantastic auto rebow functionallity.
> 
> I hope Embertone is consequently planning the developement of a new full quartet/quintet serie, including (ohh yes please!!!) an indispensable but always slighted double bass.
> 
> Cheers!



Hey, thanks for the message - I'm glad you're enjoying the instrument! It's worth clearing up the vibrato point... We didn't mess with Josh's vibrato AT ALL. When you trigger a "baked in" vibrato sample, what you hear is exactly what Josh played. As Penthagram mentioned, if you start with a non-vibrato sample and move the slider up, you will get our synthesized vibrato, which, if I'm being honest, is about 2% as great as the maestro's. When I use the instrument personally, I use the synthesized vibrato very sparingly, only when I absolutely need the effect.

Also worth mentioning. Try this: Play a sustain and then quickly repeat the note. Real rebow samples! 4X round robin and 3 dynamics. Now try this: Play a sustain and then quickly repeat the note at high velocity (OR with the portamento trigger active). Voila! "Scooped" or Emotional rebow, also at three dynamics. Those are my absolute favorite to sprinkle into my violin melodies.

Oh and one more thing - we already have a bass. It's one of my personal favs of ours! (search for Leonid Bass and you'll find it).



tack said:


> I've noticed that while playing with the vibrato slider at 0, sometimes the baked-vibrato samples play anyway. Can anyone else reproduce?
> 
> Edit: it doesn't happen if I disable the vib/non-vib variance option. If it's intentional, I think perhaps it's counter-intuitive. What I'd expect is that if I have the vibrato slider above half, the vib/non-vib variation applies, but below half (which switches to the programmed vibrato), it should only ever trigger non-vib samples with the simulated vibrato according to the vibrato CC.



The Vib/Non Vib Intuition setting will always work independent of the Vibrato slider. It doesn't matter if the slider is set at the top or the bottom, if Vib/Non Vib is active, that will take precedence over the position of the slider. HOWEVER, if you actively move the vibrato slider around, it will momentarily allow you to "take over" control of the slider. Then when you let go of it, Intuition comes back in. Make sense?

<3
-Alex


----------



## tack

Embertone said:


> It doesn't matter if the slider is set at the top or the bottom, if Vib/Non Vib is active, that will take precedence over the position of the slider. HOWEVER, if you actively move the vibrato slider around, it will momentarily allow you to "take over" control of the slider. Then when you let go of it, Intuition comes back in. Make sense?


It does make sense -- thanks for the explanation -- though I'm not sure I entirely agree with the design choice. At least, I imagine you can see how it might violate the Principle of Least Astonishment to have the vibrato slider firmly at 0 and yet hear plenty of vibrato while playing? 

Anyway, as you say, the effect will probably be used sparingly because of how good the baked vibrato is.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Hey Alex are their recorded 'pfp''s (ppmfpp as well)? Looking forward to the additional vids. Early adopters seem to be impressed. Congrats.


----------



## Embertone

Rob Elliott said:


> Hey Alex are their recorded 'pfp''s (ppmfpp as well)? Looking forward to the additional vids. Early adopters seem to be impressed. Congrats.



Yeah, if memory serves there are recorded P-MF-P and MP-F-MP's. Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

tack said:


> It does make sense -- thanks for the explanation -- though I'm not sure I entirely agree with the design choice. At least, I imagine you can see how it might violate the Principle of Least Astonishment to have the vibrato slider firmly at 0 and yet hear plenty of vibrato while playing?
> 
> Anyway, as you say, the effect will probably be used sparingly because of how good the baked vibrato is.



Jonathan and I debated about having INTUITION active as a default setting. It IS a bit confusing, I admit. We wanted to make the default state of the instrument as playable, enjoyable and easy as possible... at the expense of some potential confusion. If you want the state of vibrato to be predictable, simply turn that intuition setting off and you'll be good to go. Thanks!!

-Alex


----------



## manuhz

Embertone said:


> Hey, thanks for the message - I'm glad you're enjoying the instrument! It's worth clearing up the vibrato point... We didn't mess with Josh's vibrato AT ALL. When you trigger a "baked in" vibrato sample, what you hear is exactly what Josh played. As Penthagram mentioned, if you start with a non-vibrato sample and move the slider up, you will get our synthesized vibrato, which, if I'm being honest, is about 2% as great as the maestro's. When I use the instrument personally, I use the synthesized vibrato very sparingly, only when I absolutely need the effect.
> 
> Also worth mentioning. Try this: Play a sustain and then quickly repeat the note. Real rebow samples! 4X round robin and 3 dynamics. Now try this: Play a sustain and then quickly repeat the note at high velocity (OR with the portamento trigger active). Voila! "Scooped" or Emotional rebow, also at three dynamics. Those are my absolute favorite to sprinkle into my violin melodies.
> 
> Oh and one more thing - we already have a bass. It's one of my personal favs of ours! (search for Leonid Bass and you'll find it).
> 
> 
> The Vib/Non Vib Intuition setting will always work independent of the Vibrato slider. It doesn't matter if the slider is set at the top or the bottom, if Vib/Non Vib is active, that will take precedence over the position of the slider. HOWEVER, if you actively move the vibrato slider around, it will momentarily allow you to "take over" control of the slider. Then when you let go of it, Intuition comes back in. Make sense?
> 
> <3
> -Alex



Many thanks for the answer Alex, I will try again what you explain so well.

Regarding the "missing" double bass, I know you have already the Leonid one, but the question is whether you´re planning to release a complete new solo strings serie in line with the amazing JB Violin.

Another question for those like me who don´t have a keyboard with aftertouch: how can I make use of such functionality with a non AT one?? The main goal here is to play it "live" without giving up the full functionality of your performance script!

Best


----------



## Penthagram

manuhz said:


> Many thanks for the answer Alex, I will try again what you explain so well.
> 
> Regarding the "missing" double bass, I know you have already the Leonid one, but the question is whether you´re planning to release a complete new solo strings serie in line with the amazing JB Violin.
> 
> Another question for those like me who don´t have a keyboard with aftertouch: how can I make use of such functionality with a non AT one?? The main goal here is to play it "live" without giving up the full functionality of your performance script!
> 
> Best



I find very useful using pitchbend wheel to trigger the soft and hard release (by default they are on the atfertouch). You can setup ranges on the pitch wheel so you can have upwards both releases from soft to hard and then downwards I like to setup the portamento legato/inmediate legato.

You have as well the mod wheel ( i use it for dynamics ) but if you have an expression pedal maybe you can use it in a different way and as well sustain pedal can be used for stuff. It's a very very flexible instrument. but i found really useful the pitchbend wheel and the way you can setup ranges there.


----------



## Embertone

manuhz said:


> Many thanks for the answer Alex, I will try again what you explain so well.
> 
> Another question for those like me who don´t have a keyboard with aftertouch: how can I make use of such functionality with a non AT one?? The main goal here is to play it "live" without giving up the full functionality of your performance script!
> 
> Best



As Penthagram pointed out , the pitch wheel is a great use for the special release samples! You can also make a key switch for it. If you wanted to assign the soft/loud releases to a SINGLE keyswitch, you could specify the velocity range, so that pressing the keyswitch softly results in a soft release, and a high velocity results in the dramatic/loud one.


----------



## manuhz

That´s great, thanks for the advice. Will also try it later tonight. Work is piling up!!!

@Embertone are you planning to release a complete new solo strings serie in line with the amazing JB Violin...? or is that a lone bird?


----------



## Phryq

Oh why of why didn't I win that contest. I should have written 1000 themes.


BTW, Friedlander's scripted vibrato sounded good, so I'm guessing the scripting here is at least as good. Having both options is nice.


----------



## shakuman

Hi Alex.
Just I am asking, in legato mode is it possible to control the dynamic transaction (p......ff) using velocity range instead of modulation wheel ?


----------



## synergy543

Embertone, please make a Yo-Yo Ma cello. Thank you.

While this is a crazy request, had I asked for a Joshua Bell violin before, you'd have thought I'm nuts too. Just DO IT!


----------



## Embertone

shakuman said:


> Hi Alex.
> Just I am asking, in legato mode is it possible to control the dynamic transaction (p......ff) using velocity range instead of modulation wheel ?



Sure! You can set the keyswitch velocity range so that the keyswitch itself instantly triggers the contour/dynamic sample. Or you can specify that a low velocity performance within the range of the instrument triggers the contour samples.


----------



## Embertone

synergy543 said:


> Embertone, please make a Yo-Yo Ma cello. Thank you.
> 
> While this is a crazy request, had I asked for a Joshua Bell violin before, you'd have thought I'm nuts too. Just DO IT!



If you can get Yo-yo, we'll record him


----------



## chapbot

synergy543 said:


> Embertone, please make a Yo-Yo Ma cello. Thank you.
> 
> While this is a crazy request, had I asked for a Joshua Bell violin before, you'd have thought I'm nuts too. Just DO IT!


LOL I thought the exact same thing yesterday!


----------



## synergy543

Embertone said:


> If you can get Yo-yo, we'll record him



Well, please do tell how you got connected with Joshua Bell and got him to sit for hours (days?) playing single notes over and over. There must have been a compelling reason for him to do this. And for us, its not a joke, this library clearly shows a dramatic difference in tone that the performer imbues. Its NOT just the instrument! The Garritan Strad did not sound like this.

Well, huge congratulations to you guys! This is the library of the century. However, being honestly selfish, I want to know what are your future plans? What is next? I want to see you carry on with the caliber of excellence you have achieved. You didn't just raise the bar, you elevated to such an unbelievable height. And I want to know there will be more. 

And Thank You, Thank You, Thank You! And thanks to Joshua Bell too.


----------



## wbacer

My better judgement said, don't you dare click on the Joshua Bell Violin thread, you'll be sorry.
We'll obviously I did and I'm not sorry. This is just amazing...looking for my wallet.
Great job Embertone.


----------



## Rob Elliott

chapbot said:


> LOL I thought the exact same thing yesterday!


First thought I had as well.


----------



## Quasar

madfloyd said:


> I got this yesterday and am blown away. GREAT JOB Embertone!


I got it this morning, and my 1st impression is that it's the single most wonderful solo instrument library I've ever encountered. Yeah I'm pretty much blown away too...

...Now it's a question of really learning the UI, what exactly it has to offer and getting intuitive with how the various parameters work. Bravo!


----------



## Vardaro

I would still like to receive my download URL.....


----------



## Quasar

Vardaro said:


> I would still like to receive my download URL.....


It's not a URL. You didn't get a serial number to plug into Continuata?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Quasar said:


> It's not a URL. You didn't get a serial number to plug into Continuata?


This is what should have happened. Have you checked your spam?


----------



## Embertone

Vardaro said:


> I would still like to receive my download URL.....



Email me! Alex at embertone dot com


----------



## Embertone

synergy543 said:


> Well, please do tell how you got connected with Joshua Bell and got him to sit for hours (days?) playing single notes over and over. There must have been a compelling reason for him to do this. And for us, its not a joke, this library clearly shows a dramatic difference in tone that the performer imbues. Its NOT just the instrument!



Josh and his team are forward thinking - they embrace technology in ways that many classical musicians do not. They approached us because of the work we had done with Friedlander!


----------



## synergy543

Embertone said:


> Josh and his team are forward thinking - they embrace technology in ways that many classical musicians do not. They approached us because of the work we had done with Friedlander!



Great, then we'll ask Joshua to help us get in contact with Yo-Yo-Ma. He seems like a great forward thinking guy too. Make it happen! Leon Fleisher also knows Yo-Yo-Ma and he's at the Curtis Institute so he should be accessible. Please do it.


----------



## midiman

Embertone said:


> Josh and his team are forward thinking - they embrace technology in ways that many classical musicians do not. They approached us because of the work we had done with Friedlander!


Did you interview him about the process of doing the library? Would be great to hear him talk about it.


----------



## lp59burst

I'm in... downloading now... SD3 will just have to wait... and well, then there's Thur$day...


----------



## chapbot

I'm surprised nobody has posted a soundclip yet! So I will 

I literally opened the instrument in Kontakt for the first time, turned the reverb off and played the old hymn _Amazing Grace. _(Piano improv is with TrueKeys American Grand.) No effects, no eq, nothing. I didn't look at any menus or instructions - this is the violin in an initialized state. When you open it, dynamics are controlled by velocity, vibrato is controlled with the modwheel. I'll change modwheel to dynamics when I compose with the instrument in the future. I went back and tweaked velocities on about 5 notes. Nothing fancy here - I did it just to give people an idea of how it sounds and plays "out of the box."

Don't you hate it when you spend money on a VST and you know within five notes you've bought a dud? Not here - my instant reaction was "wow." It feels good. The tone is even, smooth and full of life - and this is my impression without even knowing how to control the thing! As a beta tester mentioned earlier this instrument is very "playable." The GUI is outstandingly classy.

I so love that it can be completely dry as I anticipate it'll blend fantastically as first chair with my string section libraries - yet will be able to pop out and convincingly do a solo if needed. Frankly, this is the final piece I've been missing in my orchestral setup - I've needed a good first chair to add a bit of realism to my strings and haven't been happy with any solo strings I've used (I was hoping Bohemian would fill this role but it's a little too "spicy" and doesn't blend well.) Here's the clip:

https://clyp.it/yngcvmhy

One more thing - you better use an SSD for this library - I had it on a regular hard drive and it took quite a while to load so I moved it to my SSD.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Just out of the box-no modwheel no nothing,only keyboard playing


----------



## jamwerks

Just heard and stunningly beautiful. Great work! Won't be able to not have this! A couple questions :

Are there rr legati, enabling repeated legato notes (D C D C D C D C)?

ETA for other the other strings?

Also, would you be willing to tell us what mic's and preamps were used?


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Embertone said:


> Thanks everyone! We have an ISS release coming later this year, and for that there will be an incentive for current ISS customers. This is unrelated to that family so we decided (after much discussion) to offer an early bird deal for all interested.
> 
> Thanks!


Btw when you say this year,you mean by the end of 2017?
Because ISS used to be my favorite solo strings(before joshua bell came this way) and I am about to purchase a new(string) library and if that new ISS release will be a sectional string library it will cost me nothing to wait till the end of the year....
So is it a ISS sectional library(please say yes...so that I could start saving)!!!!


----------



## amorphosynthesis

jamwerks said:


> Are there rr legati, enabling repeated legato notes (D C D C D C D C)?


I don't know if it's roundrobin legati that is happening uder the hood ,but you can simulate trills very realistically just by holding the base note and repeatedly pressing the other note of the trill(yes 3rd,4th)


----------



## PeterN

Emberton you should put the size of the file on your website, not only RAM, some of us out there need this info, had to dig it from here. So it will take up around 8GB space on harddisk. Oh, I will probably fall for this one. Girlfriend will leave me for wasting all money  Just kidding...


----------



## PeterN

How long is the intro price, no info on that either?


----------



## Lode_Runner

PeterN said:


> How long is the intro price, no info on that either?


You have the same two questions I had. The answer (sort of): https://vi-control.net/community/threads/released-joshua-bell-violin.62557/page-9#post-4130223

The download is about 8.5GB. I'm not sure what that extracts out to - still downloading.


----------



## Embertone

midiman said:


> Did you interview him about the process of doing the library? Would be great to hear him talk about it.



We did! There will be a “behind the scenes” video coming out with a couple weeks or so…



jamwerks said:


> Just heard and stunningly beautiful. Great work! Won't be able to not have this! A couple questions :
> Are there rr legati, enabling repeated legato notes (D C D C D C D C)?
> ETA for other the other strings?
> Also, would you be willing to tell us what mic's and preamps were used?



Thanks for the kind words!

If you turn on borrowed RR in the settings, some of the legato would behave this way, but in general, no we did not have enough time to sample “real” legato RR!



amorphosynthesis said:


> Btw when you say this year,you mean by the end of 2017?
> Because ISS used to be my favorite solo strings(before joshua bell came this way) and I am about to purchase a new(string) library and if that new ISS release will be a sectional string library it will cost me nothing to wait till the end of the year....
> So is it a ISS sectional library(please say yes...so that I could start saving)!!!!



We very much hope to release this before the end of the year. It’s a fun one! I hesitate to say anything else about it 



PeterN said:


> Emberton you should put the size of the file on your website, not only RAM, some of us out there need this info, had to dig it from here. So it will take up around 8GB space on harddisk. Oh, I will probably fall for this one. Girlfriend will leave me for wasting all money ￼ Just kidding...



Ha! Hopeful she won't for a VI 

I have found that the instrument loads initially slowly, but if you save it — the next time it can load within seconds! On an SSD or not 

ALSO - as Lode_Runner mentioned, the download is about 8.5GB. We plan to end the promo price period on MONDAY.

Overview video up within hours now. Thank you!

Alex


----------



## chrisr

Embertone said:


> If you can get Yo-yo, we'll record him


I'm quite sure a lot of musicians will be looking at this in the coming months, and that Joshua's personal experience/anecdotes will be encouraging (or discouraging!) to others of his friends and acquaintances besides Yo-yo, who might previously have completely dismissed the idea. It's telling that he made the first move on this.

I'm really looking forward to getting this under my fingers soon... Congratulations!


----------



## Lode_Runner

Lode_Runner said:


> You have the same two questions I had. The answer (sort of): https://vi-control.net/community/threads/released-joshua-bell-violin.62557/page-9#post-4130223
> 
> The download is about 8.5GB. I'm not sure what that extracts out to - still downloading.


The extracted folder is 8.24GB.


----------



## Lassi Tani

It sounds wonderful! How does it handle different attacks of long notes, e.g. soft/medium/hard attacks?


----------



## Embertone

Posted the 1st overview walkthrough not long ago:


----------



## midiman

Embertone said:


> We did! There will be a “behind the scenes” video coming out with a couple weeks or so…
> Alex



That great to hear! I am very interested in seeing that interview BTS. If I am not wrong, this may very well be the first string sample library to feature a solo performer of this stature. In my opinion this is more than just a great sample library - it is also a landmark moment when a top top musician did a serious foray into the sampling world, which could hopefully attract other world class players to do the same, as other members mentioned... Since Joshua did it (one of the most respected players in the world) other may now think it is not such a big deal. Lets see what the future holds.


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> Posted the 1st overview walkthrough not long ago:



Simply Amazing, I understand why you had a "delay" to deliver. This is truly a big new step, when listening to the demo, I really had the impression the violin was in my room... This lib is a real instrument, we'll have to learn it and i've got the feeling it'll take time to really master it... Like a real instrument. Maybe we'll see some concours, competitions of the best Joshua Bell violin player in live with the library and a keyboard...


----------



## Mornats

Thanks for the video Alex, I'm switching between that and the instrument right now. One thing I think i noticed in the video is some behaviour that's different to what I'm getting. It's about keyswitching in general but I noticed it when you were demoing the contours around 14:40.

Here's what I get. I play a sustain note, hit the keyswitch for contour and get a contour. If I then trigger a legato sample on the next note it stays on the legato and sustains the end of the legato note. It doesn't switch from the legato transition to the contour. It seems that it does switch to the contour when you do it in the video though. I'm using the Master Modwheel control preset to do this. I suspect I'm doing something different to what you're doing but I can't figure out what. Are you retriggering the contour keyswitch at the exact same time as you move between notes?

At the moment (and I'm still in very early days of learning to play this instrument!) if I want a particular articulation I'm finding that I have to try to avoid triggering a legato transition to get a smooth sound. I know it's definitely not an issue with the instrument as I can see you trigger them perfectly. So I wonder what numpty old me is doing wrong


----------



## procreative

Watched the walkthrough, where you showed the Legato to Trills playing there seemed to be a tone/volume change that made it jump out a bit. I wonder if that can be overcome somehow. However I wonder if the fast legato is agile enough to actually play trills?

Great sound by the way.

The only minor gripe for me is no option to have a softer vibrato and a progressive vibrato. I find solo libraries can start to be a bit obvious if the vibrato intensity is constant. Definitely prefer the real vibrato having owned Friedlander.


----------



## jamwerks

procreative said:


> Watched the walkthrough, where you showed the Legato to Trills playing there seemed to be a tone/volume change that made it jump out a bit. I wonder if that can be overcome somehow...


I noticed that also, but remember he was playing live. We would probably just have to adjust CC1 or 11.


----------



## Embertone

sekkosiki said:


> It sounds wonderful! How does it handle different attacks of long notes, e.g. soft/medium/hard attacks?



Instead of having separate attacks from sustains - we chose to pair the expected attack with the dynamic. So:

Quiet sustains have a gradual attack
MF sustains have a “normal” MF attack
F sustains have an immediate attack
FF sustains have a very harsh attack

SFZ and Fp articulations can be achieved by triggering an F or FF sustain, and then subsequently triggering a dynamic sample with an INSTANT keyswitch…



midiman said:


> That great to hear! I am very interested in seeing that interview BTS. If I am not wrong, this may very well be the first string sample library to feature a solo performer of this stature. In my opinion this is more than just a great sample library - it is also a landmark moment when a top top musician did a serious foray into the sampling world, which could hopefully attract other world class players to do the same, as other members mentioned... Since Joshua did it (one of the most respected players in the world) other may now think it is not such a big deal. Lets see what the future holds.



Yes - I agree, this is a special moment! We wanted to make this library as “timeless” as possible. Hopefully it can be considered a snapshot of Josh’s sound in the future… or something similar.



Mornats said:


> Here's what I get. I play a sustain note, hit the keyswitch for contour and get a contour. If I then trigger a legato sample on the next note it stays on the legato and sustains the end of the legato note. It doesn't switch from the legato transition to the contour. It seems that it does switch to the contour when you do it in the video though. I'm using the Master Modwheel control preset to do this. I suspect I'm doing something different to what you're doing but I can't figure out what. Are you retriggering the contour keyswitch at the exact same time as you move between notes?



You can customize the way these triggers behave. If latching, the keyswitch will cause the articulation to change and then remain. If momentary, the keyswitch will cause the next note to switch, and all subsequent notes as long as the keyswitch remains active. If instant, the switch will happen immediately when the key switch is pressed, and then go away immediately when the keyswitch is released.

If set to INSTANT, a dynamic sample will be triggered the moment you press the keyswitch - then, if you play an overlapped/legato note next, it will revert back. If you lift your finger for a moment and replay the note with the keyswitch held down, you will be able to trigger another dynamic sample.

Basically, you have to break the legato line in order to retrigger the dynamic sample.

Try this: with dynamic samples set as INSTANT key switches, play a crescendo keyswitch and wait for the sample to get more intense, then play the decrescendo and wait for the sample to calm… you can continue this way 



Mornats said:


> At the moment (and I'm still in very early days of learning to play this instrument!) if I want a particular articulation I'm finding that I have to try to avoid triggering a legato transition to get a smooth sound. I know it's definitely not an issue with the instrument as I can see you trigger them perfectly. So I wonder what numpty old me is doing wrong



No, I think this is something in the CONTROL logic that can be tweaked… We’re still improving it.



procreative said:


> Watched the walkthrough, where you showed the Legato to Trills playing there seemed to be a tone/volume change that made it jump out a bit. I wonder if that can be overcome somehow. However I wonder if the fast legato is agile enough to actually play trills?



We have a volume matching component of the script — and it usually does a good job matching volume of samples. If they are sticking out consistently, it would be worth us having a look at it.



procreative said:


> The only minor gripe for me is no option to have a softer vibrato and a progressive vibrato. I find solo libraries can start to be a bit obvious if the vibrato intensity is constant. Definitely prefer the real vibrato having owned Friedlander.



If you need progressive vibrato, you can use the synthesized vibrato to emulate that! We maximized our time with the maestro and didn’t have a chance to record different vibrato styles. You could try a contour/dynamic sample though, those have progressive vibrato naturally because of the dynamic swell(s).

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## procreative

Embertone said:


> If you need progressive vibrato, you can use the synthesized vibrato to emulate that! We maximized our time with the maestro and didn’t have a chance to record different vibrato styles. You could try a contour/dynamic sample though, those have progressive vibrato naturally because of the dynamic swell(s).



Forgive me if its been mentioned already. So I have not misunderstood, it seems its possible to momentarily play a Crescendo then switch to a Legato so the next transition is a Legato? 

Is this what you mean by Instant Keyswitch? Do these type of switches somehow xfade into the originally chosen articulation?


----------



## procreative

Well I took the plunge and liking it very much so far, also see that you can play a Legato straight from the Cresc/Decresc etc arts so thats good.

To my ears the Minor Trills definitely sound a bit nasely/thinner than the Major Trills/Sustains. Wonder if anything can be done with these samples. It almost sounds like they have a Mute on the bridge. It just seems to make them jump out a bit.

Can you take a listen and see what you think.

Other than that great stuff. Will take a while to master, but not as long as it took Joshua...


----------



## Embertone

procreative said:


> To my ears the Minor Trills definitely sound a bit nasely/thinner than the Major Trills/Sustains. Wonder if anything can be done with these samples. It almost sounds like they have a Mute on the bridge. It just seems to make them jump out a bit.



There are two dynamics of trills - have you tried both dynamics to compare? It's possible that Josh was in a slightly different bow position for one set of trills-- they aren't sounding too off to me.

-Alex


----------



## mouse

I can see why this took so long... Wow. Well done and thanks for making it Kontakt Player compatible! What Na incredible achievement


----------



## procreative

Embertone said:


> There are two dynamics of trills - have you tried both dynamics to compare? It's possible that Josh was in a slightly different bow position for one set of trills-- they aren't sounding too off to me.
> 
> -Alex



Will try, having said that playing trills in seems to work quite well.


----------



## PeterN

Bought it.

Someone here was writing price is a "no brainer" to buy a single violin VI for 179 USD. Me think thats not a no brainer price at all, so this was a risky investment to pay almost 200 for a violin. An anxious investment - I dont have a Porsche on the backyard, and lately several thousands dollars have gone to these sample libraries. 179 for a violin made me chew on my nails while that Continuata downloader cut it too.

Well. Installed. After playing with it a while, feeling was it was worth it. Yes, beautiful sound. Apparently it stands out so much above other instruments that its almost as if it sounds too good in comparsion with others. Cant complain, thanks Emberton.


----------



## John Busby

PeterN said:


> it stands out so much above other instruments that its almost as if it sounds too good in comparsion with others


That's just Joshua


----------



## LamaRose

chapbot said:


> I so love that it can be completely dry...


 Thanks... that really dry upfront miking makes for a great "fiddling" vibe... maybe a Bell & Banjo piece


----------



## gregh

Is a gritty aggressive tone possibl? So far I have only heard more lyrical tones.


----------



## Jantex

I bought it and am amazed. The most expressive VSTi solo instrument I have played so far. It sounds phenomanal and plays like a dream. It is more expressive than lots of violin players I recorded in the past and sounds better. The GUI is superb and organized in a beautiful fashion. Embertone really outdid themselves. I would really like to get a Solo Cello now of comparable quality.


----------



## Jantex

gregh said:


> Is a gritty aggressive tone possibl? So far I have only heard more lyrical tones.



Yes, it definitely is. This was the only thing making me sceptical before the purchase, but it is all there.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Jantex said:


> I bought it and am amazed. The most expressive VSTi solo instrument I have played so far. It sounds phenomanal and plays like a dream. It is more expressive than lots of violin players I recorded in the past and sounds better. The GUI is superb and organized in a beautiful fashion. Embertone really outdid themselves. I would really like to get a Solo Cello now of comparable quality.


Apparently Yo-Yo Ma is all set to go...


----------



## Phryq

Daisser said:


> I second this, I'd love to see other traditonal WW's from them. Could you imagine an Oboe?



Same thoughts. I love their clarinet, and an oboe would be amazing.


Frankly, Embertone is *the* best company. No one makes such good instruments.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Holy crap!
Even though I jumped on this a while back tonight is the first chance I've had to actually play (for numerous reasons that I won't bore you with).

I am in love. Well done Embertone and Joshua Bell. Thank you, thank you, thank you.







These are just my initial impressions (YMMV) but by god it's good. I see that there are other posts that have picked up on various things. No doubt I will find some as I work through it too but wow, it sounds and plays incredibly out of the box. It feels so dynamic under my fingers. I am sure it knows what I want to do before I do it. 

I couldn't agree more with @PeterN above, it's not a no-brainer price but it is worth every penny of that intro price (IMHO).

Well, with that out of the way I'm off to play some more. Woot!


----------



## Vardaro

Ahem.


----------



## Mornats

I'm a little hesitant to post this as I'm a complete amateur compared to most of the composers on here. But that's the thing, even in my ham-fisted hands, this violin sounds amazing. I did this last night and tweaked it today. JBV is set to "delicate" with the cathedral reverb on at around 45% (11 o' clock on the dial).


----------



## Lode_Runner

Mornats said:


> I'm a little hesitant to post this as I'm a complete amateur compared to most of the composers on here. But that's the thing, even in my ham-fisted hands, this violin sounds amazing.


I think you might be your own worst critic. Beautiful atmospheric composition.


----------



## Embertone

SoNowWhat? said:


> Holy crap!
> Even though I jumped on this a while back tonight is the first chance I've had to actually play (for numerous reasons that I won't bore you with).
> I am in love. Well done Embertone and Joshua Bell. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


Thank you very much 


Mornats said:


> I'm a little hesitant to post this as I'm a complete amateur compared to most of the composers on here. But that's the thing, even in my ham-fisted hands, this violin sounds amazing. I did this last night and tweaked it today. JBV is set to "delicate" with the cathedral reverb on at around 45% (11 o' clock on the dial).



Beautiful!


SoNowWhat? said:


> Apparently Yo-Yo Ma is all set to go...


Whoa! Great! Schedule the recording session please!


----------



## Vastman

SoNowWhat's "playing U like a fiddle"...


----------



## Phryq

I'm wondering, how were the harmonic slides created? Artificial harmonics at the 3rd while the violinist plays portamento?

They sound amazing, but I'm afraid to compose something unrealistic with them.

Here's a page that shows some "harmonic glissando", but it's simply sliding natural harmonics all over the violin, which is not as tonal / more of an effect.

http://andrewhugill.com/manuals/violin/lefthand.html


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Phryq said:


> I'm wondering, how were the harmonic slides created? Artificial harmonics at the 3rd while the violinist plays portamento?
> 
> They sound amazing, but I'm afraid to compose something unrealistic with them.
> 
> Here's a page that shows some "harmonic glissando", but it's simply sliding natural harmonics all over the violin, which is not as tonal / more of an effect.
> 
> http://andrewhugill.com/manuals/violin/lefthand.html


They do sound great, I agree. Otherworldly, unusual and quite inspiring.


----------



## Hannes_F

Phryq said:


> I'm wondering, how were the harmonic slides created? Artificial harmonics at the 3rd while the violinist plays portamento?



Mostly 4th.


----------



## Phryq

Hannes_F said:


> Mostly 4th.



Yes, after thinking about it I realized they must be at the 4th; the 3rd would create awkward tuning issues.

But wouldn't they *all* be at the 4th, to be consistent?

I'm searching for examples of this technique, but it seems to be rare (though personally I'll be using it everywhere).

I've also been thinking about how to replicate the resonance of an open string. For example in this recording,



I desperately waiting for this to download; my ISP just slowed internet speed as I've reached my limit... please Gods, let this download.


----------



## Vardaro

Bingo!
Downloading now!

Harmonics at the 3rd are less reliable. Regarding their tuning, the firm-fingered note would have to be played a little sharp for the harmonic to fit in a tempered context. Better to stick to 4ths


----------



## Brian2112

This has to be the only case in recorded history where $30 off a 15 million dollar violin is a no brainer. 
Well done Embertone!


----------



## Vardaro

Download OK at last! Kontakt 5 updated.
BUT Native Access refuses to start (funny message about open GL 2+) so Joshua not available for service....
(Win7 32 bit, Intel G33/G31graphics chipset)

This is not Alex' fault, but I shall have to buy a fancy graphics card, not for Kontakt 5.6.8 (and I never play video games), but for Native Access.
(NI Service Center does not accept serial numbers containing letters).
If I were not an uptight Brit, I should weep!


----------



## Embertone

NI now requires developers like us to release only in the latest version. It sucks.

We spent major effort to allow users in older versions of kontakt to be able to enjoy this library . 5.4.1+.

Please email me again


----------



## wcreed51

Can't you still use the Service Center?


----------



## Vardaro

The Service Center does not accept serial numbers containing letters.


----------



## Embertone

Vardaro said:


> The Service Center does not accept serial numbers containing letters.



It is not compatible with Service Center, just Native Access.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

So much fun! Thank you. I have never ever been so proud to be from the south. The south has risen again and its name is Embertone.


----------



## prodigalson

Absolutely stunning library. I think the best sampled solo violin out there. I just can't stop playing runs with it, they are so lively and agile.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

It is the most fun a human musician can have at this point in time, I think. As Elly May Clampett once said on TV "This library is more fun than a barrel full of tadpoles!" I have to take a nap now. This library wore me slap out.


----------



## Embertone

Hey everyone,

I know that many people wanted to hear the instrument DRY. That's a part of this video - an exploration of the CHARACTER PAGE. Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Penthagram

The final GUI is so nice. Really well done  It´s very very clean and staightforward.


----------



## Mornats

Lode_Runner said:


> I think you might be your own worst critic. Beautiful atmospheric composition.





Embertone said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you both, that means a lot. It's an incredibly inspiring instrument and it didn't take me long at all to be able to learn how to play it. I hope this is the start of a wonderful relationship with the JBV :D


----------



## dhowarthmusic

Embertone said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know that many people wanted to hear the instrument DRY. That's a part of this video - an exploration of the CHARACTER PAGE. Have a nice Sunday!



Thanks for this video. You've convinced me to buy this library now I hear it dry.


----------



## Vardaro

Well, I shall buy an Nvidia Geforce 710 to start Native Access! It wll come in useful for future Kontakt purchases, but unfortunately it might also play games better than my childrens' handed down PCs... perhaps I should also look for an OEM 64bit Windows 7 to replace my 32bit one: then I could add lots more RAM.

Joshua Bell's own vibrato is a lesson to us all: fairly rapid, varied and more discreet than that of many lesser players. And what a tone!


----------



## Embertone

I want to make sure everyone here has a heads up that intro pricing ends today!! Have a great week 

-Alex


----------



## mac

@Embertone Are the different characters eq/effect settings, or different samples?


----------



## Embertone

mac said:


> @Embertone Are the different characters eq/effect settings, or different samples?



EQ IRs! Not different samples.

For those still with questions, we'll be doing a live stream in about 90 minutes. Come join us!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOP3cfW8rXbZ7vor2XUhj-w/live


----------



## Donny Grace

I own virtually every solo violin library out there and all I can say is this is absolutely awesome. I play mainly guitar, bass, and piano and now maybe have a shot at being a superb violinist.


----------



## Trusong

Looks very good!


----------



## Vardaro

Just to be really pernickety, can one assign a CC to the scripted vibrato speed, i.e. seperately from vibrato amount?


----------



## Embertone

Of course!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9i7f6fsp6p36xkp/image.PNG?dl=0


----------



## Embertone

Yeah!


----------



## sostenuto

Embertone said:


> EQ IRs! Not different samples.
> 
> For those still with questions, we'll be doing a live stream in about 90 minutes. Come join us!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOP3cfW8rXbZ7vor2XUhj-w/live



THX !!! ... for terrific Livestream !! Covered so much and lots of great questions/answers. 
Great product, yet nicely promoted with this bonus live session.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I finally Purchased the *Embertone JB Violin* today ! 

I will be downloading it tonight. I'm sure I will have a long night session with my new Strad. 

What I liked about it from watching the videos is : 

1. Very good playability. 
2. Impressive Timbre. 
3. Very nicely implemented articulations and switching between them for very realistic and expressive realtime performance.
4. The Character options sound very good, and are very nice to have. 
5. The momentary Key-Switching feature is a smart way to play sustains, and bring in the short articulations via a momentary key-switch when needed, which makes it easier to play fluid phrases, that are made up of sustains and short notes in realtime. 
6. The Size of the library is very reasonable (8.1 GB) 
7. The great support I see Embertone showing via Video Posts, documentation, support, forum interaction, reasonable pricing, and much more. 

A Big round of applause for Embertone Team, and Joshua Bell for their dedication, and effort to excellence, and for creating this impressive Library 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vardaro

An excellent blend of attractive presets and total control. I wonder if the easy presets would adapt to Friedlander etc.

Reflection: if a scripted vibrato, however well designed, seems always a fraction less convincing than the built-in sort, it might be because it modulates not only the string's pitch, but the violin's own formants, as if the body expanded and contracted in time with pitch variations!


----------



## Lassi Tani

I wasn't going to buy another solo violin, but the live stream from yesterday made me buy it. I tried to ask all kinds of nasty questions, and Alex played the virtual violin effortlessly! The sound might be the best of the available virtual solo violins, but what I was truly amazed was the playability. Downloading it , can't wait to play it.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Downloaded, and Installed it last night, then started playing ... and the first thing I got was some pops-n-clicks when playing some of the sustains at high-velocity, wasn't sure what was causing it, but after a little head scratching, I got to the bottom of what was causing this, I use Presonus Studio One Pro 3.5.1 and have the low-latency Monitoring / Dropout Protection feature Enabled, so I disabled it, and bingo, No more pops-n-clicks ! So that was my first 30 minutes trying to fix the issue, rather than enjoying playing this wonderful sounding solo violin Library. 

@Embertone, if you have access to Studio One Pro 3.5.1 , I would recommend you test JB Violin with the Low-Latency Monitoring/Dropout Protection feature enabled, and disabled. I'm guessing something with your real-time scripting is not getting along with Studio One Pro's low-latency feature. 

Well... Now that the pops-n-clicks issue was out of the way, I had a long after midnight session, playing JB's Strad on my Keyboard, and was really amazed to hear how great, and real it sounded, and behaved. It does take some practice to master playing it, but that's normal. 

It would be very helpful if Embertone would post a detailed video tutorial on exploring some of the creative possibilities, and options related to the 'Control' page. i.e. Show the preset Control options, and what they offer, then dive into the Custom Configurations, and what can be accomplished with them. 

Oh.. and when playing the Staccato articulation, I wished I had the option to switch to a bit of a shorter version, i.e. Staccatisimo Articulation, instead of switching to Spicatto to get a shorter bowing sound, but Spicatto does not sound the same as Staccatisimo, since the bow is bounced off the string rather just a shorter bow motion, which I'm seeking. Any feedback on this would also be interesting, and helpful. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Phryq

Darn; I missed the live stream!! No way to watch it now?

Btw, here's Josh as a kid in lessons


----------



## fiestared

Phryq said:


> Darn; I missed the live stream!! No way to watch it now?
> 
> Btw, here's Josh as a kid in lessons



Here is the link, enjoy !


----------



## jamwerks

No way to watch that live stream now (after the fact)?


----------



## andreasOL

jamwerks said:


> No way to watch that live stream now (after the fact)?



It's one post above yours


----------



## jamwerks

Listened to about 20 minutes. Breath takingly well done. Can't wait for the 3 other instruments. Really love the "emotional rebowing", the releases, and the "contour" sustains.


----------



## Vardaro

€40 to NVidia just to be able to use future Kontakt libraries. Grrr! Update to K5.7.
(But I haven't installed the 3D drivers, just to annoy my children.)
Joshua in fine shape. I don't feel like playing my own violin ever again...


----------



## Batrawi

@Embertone is xfading between non-vib and the Natural Vib possible?


----------



## eli0s

Batrawi said:


> @Embertone is xfading between non-vib and the Natural Vib possible?


I'm afraid it isn't. There is only emulated vibrato that can be gradually be faded in/out. The natural vibrato samples activate when a note is triggered and the CC controlling vibrato is above 64. Anything less than 64 (on a new note) will be synthesized vibrato that can be manipulated from 0 to 127 for as long as the note is being heard.


----------



## Embertone

eli0s said:


> I'm afraid it isn't. There is only emulated vibrato that can be gradually be faded in/out. The natural vibrato samples activate when a note is triggered and the CC controlling vibrato is above 64. Anything less than 64 (on a new note) will be synthesized vibrato that can be manipulated from 0 to 127 for as long as the note is being heard.



On the other hand, it is possible to do something like this, 3 different methods:

(1) start non vibrato and bring up the vib CC gradually. This won’t xfade into real vibrato, but it will use our synthesized vibrato.

(2) start non vibrato and rebow into vibrato. The rebows can be applied with subtlety.

Combination between 1 and 2... start non vib, apply the gradual CC vibrato, then rebow into Joshua’s natural vibrato.

(3) use the dynamic or the contour samples— the crescendos start non vib and gradually bring vibrato in, and the rebow into a vibrato sustain sample. The contour samples could work for this too, they swell and then decrescendo. You can catch the sample at the peak of the swell and rebow into full vibrato.

We don’t like the crossfading option because unless the samples are deeply processed, the phasing is unsatisfying. Hope this helps!


----------



## Batrawi

Embertone said:


> On the other hand, it is possible to do something like this, 3 different methods:
> 
> (1) start non vibrato and bring up the vib CC gradually. This won’t xfade into real vibrato, but it will use our synthesized vibrato.
> 
> (2) start non vibrato and rebow into vibrato. The rebows can be applied with subtlety.
> 
> Combination between 1 and 2... start non vib, apply the gradual CC vibrato, then rebow into Joshua’s natural vibrato.
> 
> (3) use the dynamic or the contour samples— the crescendos start non vib and gradually bring vibrato in, and the rebow into a vibrato sustain sample. The contour samples could work for this too, they swell and then decrescendo. You can catch the sample at the peak of the swell and rebow into full vibrato.
> 
> We don’t like the crossfading option because unless the samples are deeply processed, the phasing is unsatisfying. Hope this helps!



Sounds like some decent workarounds, still not 100% sure if they would sound more satisfying than some minor audible phasing afterall... I'm a scriptedvibratophobe, really! 
Maybe developers (who don't like crossfading) should start considering something like an intelligent scripted vibrato that, with some algorithms, can generate imperfect oscillations as a humanly performed vibrato.


----------



## VinRice

It's a sensational library. Great, genuine classic sound and genius playability. I love the VirHarmonic for ease of use and that Eastern European flavour but this is a whole new ball game. It's completely playable out of the box but there is enough controllability (vast actually) to do anything with a bit of practise. Fast runs are amazing. You need this.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Another late night session with my new JB Strad.  

This time I decided to play with a mute, so _Sordino_ all the way, and what a beautiful tone ! 

I would comfortably say it is the best sordino solo violin timbre I have heard coming from a sampled instrument. Super expressive, Wow ... I'm totally impressed ! 


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Vardaro

Batrawi said:


> Sounds like some decent workarounds, still not 100% sure if they would sound more satisfying than some minor audible phasing afterall... I'm a scriptedvibratophobe, really!
> Maybe developers (who don't like crossfading) should start considering something like an intelligent scripted vibrato that, with some algorithms, can generate imperfect oscillations as a humanly performed vibrato.


I tried analysing my own viola vibrato with Intonia. Together with the pitch modulation, there is intensity and timbre modulation, as the fingertip rolls towards and away from the harder part near the fingernail.
This adds to random or intended variations.
I find scripted vibrato sound best when it is fairly rapid, (e.g. 7Hz), dicreet, varied within fairly narrow limits, and starting just after the "note-on" to avoid that irritating "bulge"on every note.
Like Joshua's, in fact!


----------



## jamwerks

muziksculp said:


> ... I would comfortably say it is the best sordino solo violin timbre I have heard coming from a sampled instrument. Super expressive, Wow ... I'm totally impressed


It's just a simulated con sordino


----------



## muziksculp

jamwerks said:


> It's just a simulated con sordino



I didn't know that, but, it sounds great.


----------



## muziksculp

Here is a very short demo of JB Violin Sordino


----------



## Embertone

muziksculp said:


> I didn't know that, but, it sounds great.



It was modeled directly from Josh’s famous Huberman Strad


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> It was modeled directly from Josh’s famous Huberman Strad



Interesting, could you elaborate on what you mean by 'modeled' ? i.e. are you using special IR-modeling, or specialized filters, or ... to emulate the Sordino timbre of his Huberman Strad ?


----------



## Embertone

We had Joshua play up and down the instrument with his mute on...

Then we brought Ernest Cholakis of Numerical Sound in to analyze that set of real sordino sustains and create IRs based on the EQ pattern differences between “normal” and “sordino”


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> We had Joshua play up and down the instrument with his mute on...
> 
> Then we brought Ernest Cholakis of Numerical Sound in to analyze that set of real sordino sustains and create IRs based on the EQ pattern differences between “normal” and “sordino”



Thanks for the feedback. I didn't know that it's possible to create IRs based on EQ patterns. Always new, and exciting things I learn from wonderful people on this forum. This must be quite a sophisticated technology, and possibly something unique that Numerical Sound is able to accomplish.


----------



## Vardaro

Interesting. The IR thing is necessary because the mute doesn't just reduce the higher overtones, but also shifts the main wood resonances downwards.
Edit: So it's not just changing the timbre, but also the response


----------



## Fleer

This is an absolutely beautiful, mesmerizing instrument. Simply amazing. Music incarnate.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

Absolutely the most fun I have ever had with an out of the box library. Of course the ideal would for me to learn violin and do all of that live, but I am a bass player/oboist. Not gonna happen. I live in a small town and there are no live violinists who can play as good as me playing your library out of the box. I keep saying out of the box because I have not had time to explore everything in the library yet. I watched the videos in the wee hours of the mornings and said "If only I did not spend most of my week and weekends making fireworks and dynamite for a living, I could have even more fun with it."

Be that as it may, I had fun with it as is. It changed my direction in music creation. Rather than try to recreate the orchestras I used to play with, I can now have fun trying to recreate the rock and jazz bands that I used to play with. Four or five solo players ensemble, not 60 or more. And really, how many times does an orchestras feature a soloist like this? Not every concert for sure. If focused on composing for the orchestra, I would rarely use it, even as fun as it is. The fun for this library is Mahavishnu Orchestra type music. At least for me, anyway.

Thank you for this Embertone. Really great work at your craft. I for one, appreciate your work and time put into it. I already got my money's worth, even before exploring all of its possibilities.


----------



## StillLife

If first impressions are anything to go by, I think I will indeed love this instrument. Just downloaded it, fired up Cubase, laid down two chords with LCO and a Tundra synth and just played the Bell, improvising - letting its sound lead me. These are literally the first few notes I played with it, as if I picked it up in a shop to try it out. You cannot get more 'out of the box' than this. Bear in my mind I don't know anything about realistic violin playing techniques, so this is not for the purists: just for anyone who wants to know how it sounds.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/joshua-the-first-mp3.9938/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Embertone

We're going live on YouTube in 15 minutes! Join us as we talk about the Joshua Bell Violin and answer user questions: https://goo.gl/vLrQZD


----------



## muziksculp

Embertone said:


> We're going live on YouTube in 15 minutes! Join us as we talk about the Joshua Bell Violin and answer user questions: https://goo.gl/vLrQZD



Cool ! Thanks for the notification here.


----------



## jamwerks

Hi, wondering if it's possible to play the emotional rebowing "scoops" as a starting note (and not as a rebow)?

Eg: Short short short scoop


----------



## axb312

Whats up guys? Looking forward to more demos....


----------



## Fleer

They did a great YouTube. This library is one of the very best I’ve ever played.


----------



## mc_deli

Anyone using this as violin1 with the other Embertone solo strings in a quartet setting?


----------



## Phryq

Or quintet, plus clarinet...


----------



## Phryq

Just watched the newest vid, which talked about the double stops. Is there a way of automating which double stop config is used? (2-1, 1-2, 2-2, 11-2), e.g. a keyswitch? I'm assuming the double stops don't use any legato? So the same thing could be written in poly mode, and manually choose how the stops are played? I'm doing it now, and the double-stop sounds slightly more real, and has a stronger attack... much be some other setting I'm not realizing.


----------



## ism

I am completely in awe of both the sound and the playability of this instrument which is so far beyond anything I've experience before that I would hardly have believe an instrument this great was technically possible. Admittedly, my experience is limited. Nonetheless, huge respect to Embertone. 

But raising the bar so much also leaves me with the question of how to get a solo cello that will go well with it, and struggling a bit. 8dio solo cello is a bust alongside JB. Spitfire artisan, some notable success, but limited, and hard to mix. Looking at Blakus, but not sure how it would mix as in a duet/quartet. Wondering if there's any experience anyone could share?

(I guess it's debatable whether this belongs on the developer thread, but I'm judging that this is a question that is a direct consequence of the innovations and design choices of the instrument itself .. so hopefully that's valid).


----------



## Mornats

This is exactly where I'm at too. I want a solo cello of the same calibre and playability as the Joshua Bell violin. Nudge-nudge Embertone


----------



## ism

Here's a concrete suggestion: maybe a future livestream on working JB in the context of string duet/quartets (with the quiet subtext of how to avoid JB completely embarrassing every virtual instrument that's come before)?

(In fairness, I don't have Bohemia cello or Sacconi or Blakus so maybe they're fabulously great also)


----------



## Fleer

I think Embertone’s own Blakus cello offers some sweet pairing for now, until they convince Yo-Yo Ma to step in.


----------



## ism

Fleer said:


> I think Embertone’s own Blakus cello offers some sweet pairing for now, until they convince Yo-Yo Ma to step in.



Thanks - will keep an eye open for demos.


----------



## jamwerks

They really seem to know a lot about doing solo instruments, which is really the hardest thing to do. Would love some orchestral woodwinds (recorded in position) from them!


----------



## noises on

ism said:


> Thanks - will keep an eye open for demos.


Hi Jamwerks, ..am happy to re sell my blakus license to you at 60 percent of the current price, if youre interested/

Cheers Geoff


----------



## Vik

jamwerks said:


> They really seem to know a lot about doing solo instruments, which is really the hardest thing to do. Would love some orchestral woodwinds (recorded in position) from them!


Or a chamber string ensemble with max 6 players in each section.


----------



## Sid Francis

6? 3!


----------



## Phryq

Anyone try using the everyone Strings inEnsemvle mode? My laptop CPU can't take it.


----------



## jamwerks

Hopefully they've made enough on this violin to allow them to add people to the team, so they can pump out content at a faster pace!


----------



## C-Wave

Speaking of, I got an email from Embertone, new instrument today: Chinese Bawu.. only 30 USD. Amazing value guys!


----------



## muziksculp

Phryq said:


> Anyone try using the everyone Strings inEnsemvle mode? My laptop CPU can't take it.



I have quite a powerful PC, but still got pops-n-clicks when in Poly mode, trying to emulate a group of 3 violins playing as an ensemble. One of my observations was that if your keyboard is transmitting Aftertouch, it will really drain the CPU., So I filtered out Aftertouch, and it improved things quite a bit. It also depends on your control settings for the instrument.

I'm currently using the _simple keyboard control_ option, where aftertouch triggers the soft or harsh release samples depending on the amount of aftertouch applied. This seems to put a lot of strain on the system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Phryq

I also thought it'd be cool if they added to their team /made more faster, but then again would quality go down? Right now they're IMO the best.


----------



## Fleer

Phryq said:


> I also thought it'd be cool if they added to their team /made more faster, but then again would quality go down? Right now they're IMO the best.


Absolutely.


----------



## Phryq

So I can't tell... do legato transitions (portamento, bow and slured) apply to every 'tone quality'? For example, sul tasto and sul pont?


----------



## LinusW

Phryq said:


> So I can't tell... do legato transitions (portamento, bow and slured) apply to every 'tone quality'? For example, sul tasto and sul pont?


Legato portamento on sordino but no portamento for sul tasto/sul pont, but it sounds really good playing legato anyway.


----------



## Phryq

LinusW said:


> Legato portamento on sordino but no portamento for sul tasto/sul pont, but it sounds really good playing legato anyway.



Thanks, and what about the slur/bow change transition on sul tasto/sul pont?


----------



## LinusW

Phryq said:


> Thanks, and what about the slur/bow change transition on sul tasto/sul pont?


Sordino, yes. Sul taso/pont, no.


----------



## LinusW




----------



## muziksculp

@LinusW 

What type of imbedded video is this ?


----------



## LinusW

I made a short clip and hosted it at streamable.com


----------



## muziksculp

LinusW said:


> I made a short clip and hosted it at streamable.com



Cool Video. 

Thanks.


----------



## Fleer

Cool indeed, thanks.


----------



## bartveld

I wonder how this would work with a wind controller.


----------



## Kubler

So I just tried this bank.

Basically, after a few moments playing around with it I just laughed out loud because this instrument is so ridiculously freaking good. I mean this is so well scripted and sampled you could just roll your head over your keyboard, which is almost literally what I did, and it would still sound like a concert soloist passioningly losing it on his instrument. Not even talking about the beauty of the sound and the expressiveness of the legatos.

Hands down the best sampled solo instrument out there so far. I love you Embertone


----------



## mc_deli

Kubler said:


> So I just tried this bank.
> 
> Basically, after a few moments playing around with it I just laughed out loud because this instrument is so ridiculously freaking good. I mean this is so well scripted and sampled you could just roll your head over your keyboard, which is almost literally what I did, and it would still sound like a concert soloist passioningly losing it on his instrument. Not even talking about the beauty of the sound and the expressiveness of the legatos.
> 
> Hands down the best sampled solo instrument out there so far. I love you Embertone


With every word you are basically costing me €€€ there!


----------



## Kubler

mc_deli said:


> With every word you are basically costing me €€€ there!



I sincerely doubt you're going to regret investing in this. I mean, assuming that I don't know what solo violin library will satisfy you if Joshua Bell doesn't ^^


----------



## LinusW

I agree with Kubler. I'm no longer attempting to disguise a sampled solo violin to make it sound realistic. I'm just... playing. I'm playing the violin. On a keyboard.


----------



## Kubler

LinusW said:


> I'm no longer attempting to disguise a sampled solo violin to make it sound realistic. I'm just... playing. I'm playing the violin. On a keyboard.


----------



## ism

LinusW said:


> I agree with Kubler. I'm no longer attempting to disguise a sampled solo violin to make it sound realistic. I'm just... playing. I'm playing the violin. On a keyboard.



Yeah, you know it's not really a violin, intellectually, and because you can see for yourself actually playing the notes on a keyboard ... and yet the sound is so great ... its kind of unnerving.

Imagine if they add the phase locked velocity layer cross fade. I'll be checking the specs for witchcraft.


----------



## Kubler

ism said:


> Imagine if they add the phase locked velocity layer cross fade. I'll be checking the specs for witchcraft.



« Minimim requirements : Witchkraft 4.5.8 64 bits – 8 Go RAM »


----------



## CT

I don't own anything Embertone yet, but everything I've heard from and about this library makes me think I need a full, comprehensive Embertone orchestra.


----------



## Tatu

Bought this finally yesterday.. but damn continuata doesn't work on either win or mac.


----------



## Embertone

Tatu said:


> Bought this finally yesterday.. but damn continuata doesn't work on either win or mac.



UGH. Sorry about this. Can you email me directly? I’ll help out. Alex at Embertone dot com


----------



## Tatu

Embertone said:


> Can you email me directly?


Email sent! Great! 

Edit: Aaaand time to fire up Cubase. Thanks!


----------



## Embertone

Tatu said:


> Email sent! Great!
> 
> Edit: Aaaand time to fire up Cubase. Thanks!



Have fun!


----------



## OleJoergensen

Is there a way to reset Round robin? I have recorded a midi track, every time I play back the track sounds a bit different...


----------



## jamwerks

Hoping viola, cello and double bass are coming soon!


----------



## Lassi Tani

jamwerks said:


> Hoping viola, cello and double bass are coming soon!



Yes!! Please @Embertone do a cello first with the same playability as the violin.


----------



## Kubler

sekkosiki said:


> Yes!! Please @Embertone do a cello first with the same playability as the violin.



I'd buy that so damn quick.


----------



## LinusW

I actually did a sneaky ”Joshua Bell cello” for my current theatre performance. 
I played a part at double time, exported clips at 96kHz and then opened the file interpreted as 48 kHz in an audio editor. Used match eq reference from an actual cello and applied it on my repitched JBV. 
The slow legato was gorgeous.


----------



## Mornats

Kubler said:


> I'd buy that so damn quick.



I have cash waiting for that


----------



## ctsai89

Yo yo Ma cello??


----------



## s_bettinzana

LinusW said:


> I actually did a sneaky ”Joshua Bell cello” for my current theatre performance.
> I played a part at double time, exported clips at 96kHz and then opened the file interpreted as 48 kHz in an audio editor. Used match eq reference from an actual cello and applied it on my repitched JBV.
> The slow legato was gorgeous.


Interesting!
Do you have an audio file to hear it? I am really curious.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Mornats said:


> I have cash waiting for that


I don’t, but I would still get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dear Villain

Hi,

I just completed a piece for violin and piano using the Joshua Bell violin, and I'm thrilled with the results; so much so, that I really am hoping that sharing the piece here will result in those of you on the fence about getting this violin library from Embertone, will jump at it. It's night and day different from the previous solo violin I was using and will become a regular go to for me from now on.

I love this instrument! Joshua Bell in my studio, and I don't have to pay him (or feed him after a long recording session!) lol

Vesuvius for Violin and Piano by David Carovillano (Joshua Bell violin from Embertone)

Cheers!

David Carovillano


----------



## LinusW

s_bettinzana said:


> Interesting!
> Do you have an audio file to hear it? I am really curious.


Alright! I revisited the project file and discovered I tried several ways to pitch it down. 
It turns out the method I used in the final version was not a part played in double tempo and slowed down. 
I played the violin in normal tempo, exported in 88.2 kHz, interpreted as 44,1 and then used time compression (negative time stretch) to speed the slow audio up to normal tempo. Then audio was processed with eq plugins and multiband envelopes.


----------



## LinusW

...and the solo violin in normal use.


----------



## SyMTiK

Just waiting to hear back about my education discount, then im buying this in a heartbeat. I have the Blakus cello and it is probably one of my most used solo instrument libraries. Everything embertone does is beyond fantastic, I wish you guys had an everything bundle because I would strongly consider it


----------



## constaneum

Dear Villain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just completed a piece for violin and piano using the Joshua Bell violin, and I'm thrilled with the results; so much so, that I really am hoping that sharing the piece here will result in those of you on the fence about getting this violin library from Embertone, will jump at it. It's night and day different from the previous solo violin I was using and will become a regular go to for me from now on.
> 
> I love this instrument! Joshua Bell in my studio, and I don't have to pay him (or feed him after a long recording session!) lol
> 
> Vesuvius for Violin and Piano by David Carovillano (Joshua Bell violin from Embertone)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> David Carovillano



such great demo of various articulations !! should have been featured as one of the official demos of Joshua Bell Violin.


----------



## Dear Villain

constaneum said:


> such great demo of various articulations !! should have been featured as one of the official demos of Joshua Bell Violin.



Wow, thanks for the high praise, Ronald! I'd be honoured if Embertone wanted to use my piece as a demo 

Dave


----------



## OleJoergensen

Yesterday I had the pleasure to hear Joshua Bell play Beethovens great Violin concerto, with the Danish National radio orchestra. He is a magnificent musician. He plays with such an ease, intense, dynamic and beautiful tone. I think it is 15-18 years since I last time listen to Beethovens Violin concerto. I have forgot what a masterpiece it is.
The concert was peformed in the 11 year old Danish radio concert house. It is a beautiful hall with a lovely tone and timbre. 
While enjoying the concert, smiling to myself, I thougth “I have Joshua’s violin on my computer” .

Thank you Embertone.


----------



## rhye

Does anyone know if there have been any updates after version 1.0 ?? I remember hearing the developers saying in a video that they were planning an update a few weeks after it launched.


----------



## Sovereign

rhye said:


> Does anyone know if there have been any updates after version 1.0 ?? I remember hearing the developers saying in a video that they were planning an update a few weeks after it launched.


Good question, I know of at least one legato bug which has not been fixed.


----------



## Embertone

We ARE working on an update. Sorry for the late response. We are adding some features that I think everyone here will appreciate very much. IF you have specific bugs/issues, please do email us [email protected] (if you haven't already)

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Pablocrespo

please, please, please, can we have a viola and a cello?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Embertone said:


> We ARE working on an update. Sorry for the late response. We are adding some features that I think everyone here will appreciate very much. IF you have specific bugs/issues, please do email us [email protected] (if you haven't already)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Alex


Good news - already a STUNNING library! Did you get Yo Yo Ma for the cello edition?


----------



## Fleer

If they do a cello like the Joshua Bell Violin, it’ll blow everything else out of the water.


----------



## Quasar

Fleer said:


> If they do a cello like the Joshua Bell Violin, it’ll blow everything else out of the water.


IMHO several of Embertone's solo instruments blow everything else out of the water (at least in terms of what I've had to compare them to), and as high as I am on JB, I am still happy with the ISS instruments (especially the Fischer Viola and the Leonid Bass) and would rather beseech Embertone to focus on creating a complete set of orchestral woodwinds to compliment the fabulous Herring Clarinet, which I believe is as good of a clarinet as JB is a violin.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Quasar said:


> ...would rather beseech Embertone to focus on creating a complete set of orchestral woodwinds to compliment the fabulous Herring Clarinet, which I believe is as good of a clarinet as JB is a violin.


somewhere back in time('bout 8 months ago) there was a rumor of an update of ISS,so that violin-cello would be as playable as the rest!!


----------



## HardyP

amorphosynthesis said:


> somewhere back in time('bout 8 months ago) there was a rumor of an update of ISS,so that violin-cello would be as playable as the rest!!


Yepp - here and here and there... and this one


----------



## amorphosynthesis

HardyP said:


> Yepp - here and here and there... and this one


OK!now that there are two of us We need to make a statemant towards @Embertone


----------



## muziksculp

amorphosynthesis said:


> somewhere back in time('bout 8 months ago) there was a rumor of an update of ISS,so that violin-cello would be as playable as the rest!!



Did Embertone confrim this will happen in the near future ? or have they not even began working on these updates ? I don't see any confirmation from Embertone on this thread regarding the ISS updates.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

muziksculp said:


> I don't see any confirmation from Embertone on this thread


never gave any confirmation just some hints....but a man can only hope....:emoji_violin:


----------



## midi-et-quart

Hi there, does anyone know how they recorded the legatos? 
Like if they recorded the transitions with a long sustain or if they made this typical cut with:
sustain -> legato -> sustain 

Thanks
12:15


----------



## Embertone

midi-et-quart said:


> Hi there, does anyone know how they recorded the legatos?
> Like if they recorded the transitions with a long sustain or if they made this typical cut with:
> sustain -> legato -> sustain
> 
> Thanks
> 12:15



Some the first way, some the second way!! There are 12 or so legit transition styles


----------



## Sovereign

Hey guys at Embertone, many many months ago I emailed/inquired about a small bug in JBV, which you acknowledged via e-mail. Has this ever been fixed? I see no update on the website.


----------



## OleJoergensen

I just rewatched “Angels and Demons” and a couple of times the Beautiful Hans Zimmer Theme is played by a solo violin, and I thought “oh the sound of that violin reminds of Embertons Joshua Violin” and in the end credit- Solo Violin Joshua Bell . The tone and timbre is richer in the soundtrack thou....
Anyone being able to achive this rich tone as in the soundtrack....?


----------



## pfmusic

Sovereign said:


> Hey guys at Embertone, many many months ago I emailed/inquired about a small bug in JBV, which you acknowledged via e-mail. Has this ever been fixed? I see no update on the website.



Might be wrong, but did Embertone say there was a major update coming for the Joshua Bell violin?


----------



## LinusW

Embertone said:


> We ARE working on an update.


@Embertone I used JBV yesterday and it's still gorgeous, but I came to realise the update has still not been released, right? Had to search my inbox for Embertone but found nothing about it.


----------



## Go To 11

pfmusic said:


> Might be wrong, but did Embertone say there was a major update coming for the Joshua Bell violin?


I think the update is for the Intimate quartet, and I don't think JB is included in that. https://www.embertone.com/instruments/issbundle.php


----------



## Dear Villain

Hello,

I apologize if this is a known issue, but I haven't found a solution. I have the Joshua Bell violin in my Cubase template, with all the orchestral instruments, including JB in Vienna Ensemble Pro 5. When I select the JB violin, if the release samples are activated in the settings of the instrument, I get this loud "echo" after I release any given note on the keyboard. In other words, if I play a phrase, on the release of the last note of the phrase, it will play that last note a second time immediately after I release it (and it plays it much louder than the initial pitch). I don't know if I routed something wrong when adding the instrument, but everything looks correct based on all my 100+ other instruments in the template. If I load a Kontakt 5 standalone with JB, this doesn't occur...only inside my Cubase/VE Pro template. Any idea what could be happening?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Embertone

Hello old thread! Been a long time. 

This is just a public service announcement to say that we have updated our Joshua Bell Violin to 1.1. 

If you own the JBV and you have not received an email, please open up a ticket with us! [email protected]

Thanks and <3<3

-Alex and Jonathan

Here are the details if you haven't seen them in the other threads:

*NEW FEATURES*
– *Portamento Speed Control*: Change the speed of Portamento samples in real-time based on user-selected control input via the Control Preset editor. See Settings page for new controls.
– *Legato Accent:* New Control element for playing accented legatos.
– *Portamento Override:* New Intuition automation for automatically triggering Portamento samples during slower playing.
– *Rebow Control Element:* You can now configure how to trigger instant re-bows during a held sustain, in the Control Preset Editor.
– *Mono Mic mode:* New option in the Settings page for switching between stereo/mono mics.

*UPDATES*
– Improved "Pitch Instability" Intuition engine.
– Short (Ricochet, Spic, Stac, Pizz) control elements now have "Quick Release" and "Instant" trigger options in the Control Preset editor.
– "Instant" control behavior modifier option added to "Rebow" and "Rebow Emo" Control Preset elements.
– Improved "Quick Release" control trigger options.
– Vibrato slider now reflects "Vib Variance" Intuition automation movement.
– Some graphics updated to improve visibility against darker backgrounds.
– Included "attention" button on Intuition page for extra clarification.
– Improved Control Preset triggering within certain articulation "groups" for better expected Control results.
– Improved Sul Pont releases.
– Increased default instrument volume to 0db.
– Added Limiter to protect against loud peaking in certain situations.
– Reduced Harsh Release volume by -2db.

*BUGS*
– Fixed Legato Volume Awareness engine (this ensures smooth crossfading between samples) from breaking upon loading Snapshots.
– Fixed bad timings + greatly improved consistency of Portamento sample playback.
– Fixed various bad samples.
– Fixed Reverb preset buttons from not working.
– Fixed a graphical bug that caused label bg's to display incorrectly.
– "Poly" button setting now persists across Control Preset changes.
– Fixed "Contour/Cresc/Decresc" Instant trigger behavior.
– Multistops now correctly trigger all notes of a given chord as Vib or NonVib depending on the "Vib/NonVib Variance" Intuition.


----------



## Robo Rivard

Great update! Thanks!


----------



## mojamusic

This is great! Thanks for your dedication!


----------



## C-Wave

Thank you so much. One of my best instruments (and I got a lot) just got better.


----------



## I like music

I had never ever paid attention to this instrument before. I have no idea why. Well, I got SM strings and promised myself I was done buying instruments for the next few years, but here I am looking at everyone raving at this. Can someone please ban my account before I end up buying this? Sounds really nice.


----------



## Rey

Why ember tone didn’t have summer sale this year?


----------



## axb312

Embertone said:


> Hello old thread! Been a long time.
> 
> This is just a public service announcement to say that we have updated our Joshua Bell Violin to 1.1.
> 
> If you own the JBV and you have not received an email, please open up a ticket with us! [email protected]
> 
> Thanks and <3<3
> 
> -Alex and Jonathan
> 
> Here are the details if you haven't seen them in the other threads:
> 
> *NEW FEATURES*
> – *Portamento Speed Control*: Change the speed of Portamento samples in real-time based on user-selected control input via the Control Preset editor. See Settings page for new controls.
> – *Legato Accent:* New Control element for playing accented legatos.
> – *Portamento Override:* New Intuition automation for automatically triggering Portamento samples during slower playing.
> – *Rebow Control Element:* You can now configure how to trigger instant re-bows during a held sustain, in the Control Preset Editor.
> – *Mono Mic mode:* New option in the Settings page for switching between stereo/mono mics.
> 
> *UPDATES*
> – Improved "Pitch Instability" Intuition engine.
> – Short (Ricochet, Spic, Stac, Pizz) control elements now have "Quick Release" and "Instant" trigger options in the Control Preset editor.
> – "Instant" control behavior modifier option added to "Rebow" and "Rebow Emo" Control Preset elements.
> – Improved "Quick Release" control trigger options.
> – Vibrato slider now reflects "Vib Variance" Intuition automation movement.
> – Some graphics updated to improve visibility against darker backgrounds.
> – Included "attention" button on Intuition page for extra clarification.
> – Improved Control Preset triggering within certain articulation "groups" for better expected Control results.
> – Improved Sul Pont releases.
> – Increased default instrument volume to 0db.
> – Added Limiter to protect against loud peaking in certain situations.
> – Reduced Harsh Release volume by -2db.
> 
> *BUGS*
> – Fixed Legato Volume Awareness engine (this ensures smooth crossfading between samples) from breaking upon loading Snapshots.
> – Fixed bad timings + greatly improved consistency of Portamento sample playback.
> – Fixed various bad samples.
> – Fixed Reverb preset buttons from not working.
> – Fixed a graphical bug that caused label bg's to display incorrectly.
> – "Poly" button setting now persists across Control Preset changes.
> – Fixed "Contour/Cresc/Decresc" Instant trigger behavior.
> – Multistops now correctly trigger all notes of a given chord as Vib or NonVib depending on the "Vib/NonVib Variance" Intuition.



Hi, 

I keep getting a mail delivery failed message when I write to support. Fresh desk does send me an acknowledgement though. 

Could you please explain what the legato accent feature is?


----------



## fiestared

Embertone said:


> Hello old thread! Been a long time.
> 
> This is just a public service announcement to say that we have updated our Joshua Bell Violin to 1.1.
> 
> If you own the JBV and you have not received an email, please open up a ticket with us! [email protected]
> 
> Thanks and <3<3
> 
> -Alex and Jonathan
> 
> Here are the details if you haven't seen them in the other threads:
> 
> *NEW FEATURES*
> – *Portamento Speed Control*: Change the speed of Portamento samples in real-time based on user-selected control input via the Control Preset editor. See Settings page for new controls.
> – *Legato Accent:* New Control element for playing accented legatos.
> – *Portamento Override:* New Intuition automation for automatically triggering Portamento samples during slower playing.
> – *Rebow Control Element:* You can now configure how to trigger instant re-bows during a held sustain, in the Control Preset Editor.
> – *Mono Mic mode:* New option in the Settings page for switching between stereo/mono mics.
> 
> *UPDATES*
> – Improved "Pitch Instability" Intuition engine.
> – Short (Ricochet, Spic, Stac, Pizz) control elements now have "Quick Release" and "Instant" trigger options in the Control Preset editor.
> – "Instant" control behavior modifier option added to "Rebow" and "Rebow Emo" Control Preset elements.
> – Improved "Quick Release" control trigger options.
> – Vibrato slider now reflects "Vib Variance" Intuition automation movement.
> – Some graphics updated to improve visibility against darker backgrounds.
> – Included "attention" button on Intuition page for extra clarification.
> – Improved Control Preset triggering within certain articulation "groups" for better expected Control results.
> – Improved Sul Pont releases.
> – Increased default instrument volume to 0db.
> – Added Limiter to protect against loud peaking in certain situations.
> – Reduced Harsh Release volume by -2db.
> 
> *BUGS*
> – Fixed Legato Volume Awareness engine (this ensures smooth crossfading between samples) from breaking upon loading Snapshots.
> – Fixed bad timings + greatly improved consistency of Portamento sample playback.
> – Fixed various bad samples.
> – Fixed Reverb preset buttons from not working.
> – Fixed a graphical bug that caused label bg's to display incorrectly.
> – "Poly" button setting now persists across Control Preset changes.
> – Fixed "Contour/Cresc/Decresc" Instant trigger behavior.
> – Multistops now correctly trigger all notes of a given chord as Vib or NonVib depending on the "Vib/NonVib Variance" Intuition.


Had a very fast try with it, oh man ! JB is in my room, what a fantastic instrument... Everything seems faster, easier, better... Thanks to Embertone, you're great !


----------



## Embertone

axb312 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I keep getting a mail delivery failed message when I write to support. Fresh desk does send me an acknowledgement though.
> 
> Could you please explain what the legato accent feature is?



Well that's not cool! We *are* getting support messages, but didn't realize that people are also getting bounce backs. I'm resolving that issue now, but rest assured that we've received your email! Nick will get back to you about the issue. Oh... and my understanding of legato accent is that it's a volume bump to give the transition more "oomph". Let me check in with Jonathan about that today.

I think a walkthrough video for the update is in order, don't you? 

-Alex


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks Alex for making an exceptional product even better. Kudos for you guys putting in the effort - much appreciated. Looking forward to 'artist series' continuing to Yo-Yo giving us all some of his valuable time to create a similarly wonderful cello library.  Seriously, I know we'll never get Yo-Yo, but getting a GREAT player with what you have learned on Bell's library - gives me shivars.....


----------



## Mornats

Any time I say "I'm not buying any more sample libraries" it's always followed by "unless embertone release a cello of the same calibre as the JB violin". That's a promised purchase for me


----------



## Rob Elliott

Mornats said:


> Any time I say "I'm not buying any more sample libraries" it's always followed by "unless embertone release a cello of the same calibre as the JB violin". That's a promised purchase for me



Yep - can they capture lightening in a bottle TWICE? - me thinks it likely.


----------



## Mornats

I'm primarily an electric bass player (who turned down a side track that looked interesting and ended up here) so I tend to love the bassier instruments. The cello just really does it for me. The double bass is great too, but the cello is _lyrically _bassy and I love playing slow emotional lines on them in VIs. I only really have the original Spitfire Solo Strings and really want something like JB so I can just play and enjoy it. I tried a real cello once and almost bought one! I played it pizz like a bass guitar and it was just lovely but I'm not a strings player by any stretch and don't have the time to dedicate to learning it. So I'm banking on Embertone bottling up that lightning again


----------



## Rob Elliott

Alex (others on Komplete Kontrol) - when loading up the violin (nks) it only 'shows' 'Joshua Bell Violin' as possible patches. How do I know that is 1.1 and NOT 1.0? (hitting the embertone logo - it says 1.0)??? I want to keep the 1.0 folder for older projects though.


----------



## synergy543

Embertone said:


> I think a walkthrough video for the update is in order, don't you?


That would be the cherry, on top of the icing, of this wonderful update cake! Thank you so much.


----------



## Sears Poncho

Rob Elliott said:


> Looking forward to 'artist series' continuing to Yo-Yo giving us all some of his valuable time to create a similarly wonderful cello library.  Seriously, I know we'll never get Yo-Yo, but getting a GREAT player with what you have learned on Bell's library - gives me shivars.....



I think the world is finally ready for a Sears Poncho library. My tone has been described as "small, yet offensive".  Actually, I went to school with Josh. First time I met him (81) he was probably 13 (I was 17) and midi hadn't been invented yet. Kind of a bizarre concept that one day, one could play a keyboard and the kid down the hall would be the sound. 

What would really be the coolest: having sample libraries of classic violinists no longer with us. Heifetz, David Oistrakh, Michael Rabin. Get on that, thanks.


----------



## Illico

Thanks Embertone for that really really great new features : *Legato Accent *and *Rebow Control Element* will improve playability for Folk/Celtics movement.


----------



## LamaRose

Sears Poncho said:


> What would really be the coolest: having sample libraries of classic violinists no longer with us. Heifetz, David Oistrakh, Michael Rabin. Get on that, thanks.



Could be a selling point to get "elite" artists onboard... "do it for posterity, Mr. Ma... or can I just call you, YoYo?"


----------



## rottoy

Sears Poncho said:


> What would really be the coolest: having sample libraries of classic violinists no longer with us. Heifetz, David Oistrakh, Michael Rabin. Get on that, thanks.


I humbly request a Heifetz Shred patch.


----------



## AEF

Thanks Embertone, I really really love playing this instrument.


----------



## Embertone

Rob Elliott said:


> Alex (others on Komplete Kontrol) - when loading up the violin (nks) it only 'shows' 'Joshua Bell Violin' as possible patches. How do I know that is 1.1 and NOT 1.0? (hitting the embertone logo - it says 1.0)??? I want to keep the 1.0 folder for older projects though.



To be honest, I'm not sure. When you load it though, go to the INFO page and head to the right-most page there. You will see a 1.1 if you're using that version. NKS still is a bit of a mystery to us, every time we get into NKS it takes a lot of experimentation to get it right!


----------



## jneebz

Oh I hope JB violin gets a nice discount on Black Friday....


----------



## Fleer

Simply fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Thank you Embertone. Haven’t had a chance to d/l the update yet but I appreciate the effort to improve what was already an amazing VI. 

Also *cough*Yo Yo*cough*


----------



## C-Wave

Embertone said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure. When you load it though, go to the INFO page and head to the right-most page there. You will see a 1.1 if you're using that version. NKS still is a bit of a mystery to us, every time we get into NKS it takes a lot of experimentation to get it right!


I have another issue with NKS, See picture attached. Can I resave file as Kontakt does with its files ? maybe that solves the problem.
Edit:
NKI files opens normally in Komplete Kontrol under files tab. Just the NICNT causes this error message.


----------



## Embertone

C-Wave said:


> I have another issue with NKS, See picture attached. Can I resave file as Kontakt does with its files ? maybe that solves the problem.
> Edit:
> NKI files opens normally in Komplete Kontrol under files tab. Just the NICNT causes this error message.



The NICNT causes it? Can you elaborate?


----------



## C-Wave

Embertone said:


> The NICNT causes it? Can you elaborate?





Embertone said:


> The NICNT causes it? Can you elaborate?


I am not sure, all I know is that now after the upgrade (also got rid of the 1.0 files) I still have the instrument name (attached pic) but double-clicking on it gets me the error message I showed earlier. Hope other Komplete Kontrol users can chime in if they have a similar experience.
Edit: can you confirm that if your komplete kontrol plays your upgraded joshua bell instrument? Thx.


----------



## Embertone

Can you try this— bring back the original instrument/NKIs if you can, along with the Instruments folder. I wonder if NKS is relying on the same exact filenames and folder structure as the 1.0. In my tests, komplete kontrol is able to load the 1.1 updated NKIs.

Send us a message if you want to dig into it more! [email protected]


----------



## Geoff Grace

Sears Poncho said:


> I think the world is finally ready for a Sears Poncho library.


Is that a _real_ poncho library?

I mean, is that a Mexican poncho library; or is that a Sears poncho library?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## re-peat

Shanti.


----------



## amorphosynthesis

Embertone said:


> we have updated our Joshua Bell Violin to 1.1.


Excellent..... BTW what's going on with the intimate strings series, its been a while


----------



## HardyP

amorphosynthesis said:


> Excellent..... BTW what's going on with the intimate strings series, its been a while


check their recent anouncement...




__





An open letter to our VI-C friends


Dear VI Control Users, We’re writing this especially for you all because we’ve lost touch over the last year. After all, VI-Control is where we got our start more than 6 years(!!) ago, and we have clearly dropped the ball of late due to a few personal life things. We want to be open about...




vi-control.net


----------



## amorphosynthesis

HardyP said:


> check their recent anouncement...


Totally missed that one, thanx


----------



## C-Wave

Embertone said:


> Can you try this— bring back the original instrument/NKIs if you can, along with the Instruments folder. I wonder if NKS is relying on the same exact filenames and folder structure as the 1.0. In my tests, komplete kontrol is able to load the 1.1 updated NKIs.
> 
> Send us a message if you want to dig into it more! [email protected]


Thanks, I just sent you an email.


----------



## Fleer

Great support @Embertone. Thanks Nick!


----------



## Embertone

Hello VI-C friends and Happy Friday!

We're reviving this thread to share a little collaboration we did with the maestro himself... a short excerpt from Bach's famous Double Violin Concerto. The Maestro plays the Vln 1 part, with Embertone on Vln 2. We hope you enjoy as much as we did!

Have a great weekend <3,

-Embertone Team


----------



## ism

Wow. Very cool.


----------



## Sid Francis

wow


----------



## Fleer

Wonderful. Simply divine.


----------



## synergy543

Very impressive and they blend amazingly well. However, why did you transpose the D minor Duet to A minor? Also, can you explain how you did the synchronized recording or did you both play together in real time?


----------



## anjwilson

It's always a great day when Embertone checks in, and this is really stunningly beautiful! I'd love to hear/see more about how you made the recording.



synergy543 said:


> Very impressive and they blend amazingly well. However, why did you transpose the D minor Duet to A minor? Also, can you explain how you did the synchronized recording or did you both play together in real time?



This video begins at the second ritornello of the piece, bar 46 (https://ks.imslp.net/files/imglnks/usimg/6/6c/IMSLP02300-Bach_-_BGA_-_BWV_1043.pdf (score is here at IMSLP)), which is a statement in the dominant, A minor.


----------



## synergy543

anjwilson said:


> This video begins at the second ritornello of the piece, bar 46 (https://ks.imslp.net/files/imglnks/usimg/6/6c/IMSLP02300-Bach_-_BGA_-_BWV_1043.pdf (score is here at IMSLP)), which is a statement in the dominant, A minor.


Thanks for pointing that out, and now it makes a bit more sense. Still, I wonder why they started there?

I too would love to hear more details about this amazing collaboration.

btw, @Embertone - you do know that Joshua Bell has done masterclasses for kids with Yo-Yo Ma right? So they know each other. Maybe Yo-Yo Ma would be willing to do a sample session as well? It wouldn't hurt to ask right?


----------



## Embertone

It was a fun project! To answer your questions:

(1) We wanted to choose a 1-2 minute segment of this piece, one that has a nice amount of back and forth between Vln 1 and Vln 2. From browsing the score, the segment we chose has more of that kind of "action" than the beginning of the piece.

(2) Joshua recorded his part first, then sent us a video of the performance!

(3) RE: Yo-Yo Ma, that would also be a fun project, yeah!

-Alex


----------

